# Mi ha tradito con mio amico ...



## Pastissi (1 Ottobre 2010)

Ciao a tutti, mi presento. Sono pastissi, ho 25 anni e volevo condividere con voi la mia storia.
A  giugno, dopo ben 9 anni di fidanzamento, la mia ragazza mi ha tradito  con un nostro amico. L'ho scoperto indagando nei suoi messaggi di skype,  msn ecc..
Premetto che nell'ultimo anno la nostra storia non andava  benissimo... lei ha un carattere molto scontroso e io sono molto  paziente (anche se anche io ho i miei lati del carattere brutto...).
Durante  questi 9 anni ( da 17 anni ai 25) ho avuto come l'impressione che  fossimo rimasti ragazzini.... Sempre gli stessi amici, sempre le stesse  cose, sempre gli stessi litigi per sciocchezze. Per esempio, se io  venivo invitato dai miei (tanti) amici ad una cena senza di lei: questo  era motivo di litigio o di discussione. Erano diventate un problema le  partite di calcetto una volta a settima ecc
Per farla breve... io ho  sempre cercato di accontentarla e nello stesso tempo fare le cose che a  me piacevano fare, ma alla lunga questa cosa mi ha logorato e  nell'ultimo anno (lo ammetto) forse mi sono stancato e ho tralasciato un  po il rapporto: piuttosto di avere discussioni la cercavo meno (anche  lei cercava meno) e ci si vedeva molto meno rispetto a prima.  Conclusione: Mi ha tradito con uno della cricca. Pure brutto....
L'ho scoperto ai primi di giugno.... lei all'inizio voleva tornare con me.... io non volevo per orgoglio ma dentro di me si.
Poi  a distanza di una settimana dalla scoperta ci siamo visti e siamo  andati un paio di volte a letto insieme. Nel frattempo lei continuava ad  uscire con la cricca e c'era anche lui.... Ovviamente le ho detto che  se voleva avere dei "contatti" con me doveva assolutamente chiudere  qualsiasi rapporto con lui.... Lì sono arrivate i primi problemi.... Ha  iniziato a dirmi che non sentiva più quello che sentiva prima, che mi  voleva un gran bene ma che non sapeva se fosse amore, ecc ecc Ovviamente  mi arrabbiai molto e le dissi che se fosse andata avanti così io avrei  chiuso tutti i rapporti con lei... Lei scoppiava sempre in lacrime  dicendomi che ero la persona piu inportante della sua vita, che mi  immaginava il padre dei suoi figli, che il futuro lo vedeva con  me...tutte belle frasi toccanti.... Tutta l'estate è andata avanti  così....fino a circa il 20 agosto. Dopo le mie continue domande su cosa  voleva e su cosa aveva intenzione di fare mi ha trattato male urlandomi  di lasciarla in pace, che non doveva tornare con me per forza, che se  non provava più quello che provava prima non era colpa sua, che aveva  paura di stare dinuovo male con me, aveva paura di essere giudicata  dalla mia famiglia ecc ecc.
Nel frattempo continuava sempre ad uscire con la cricca .... e lui.
Non l'ho cercata più per niente per un mese....
Dopo  un mese ho dovuto chiamarla perchè avevo cose importanti a casa sua....  sono andato a casa sua.... e abbiamo parlato per 12 ore (delle stesse  cose) senza arrivare ad alcun risultato: mi ha confermato che non mi ama  piu ma che mi vuole un bene dell'anima....però... QUI VIENE IL  BELLO!!!! Ha iniziato a baciarmi e voleva venire a letto con me. Dico  subito (al contrario di quello che si possa pensare) che è (o è stata)  sempre una ragazza serissima, in famiglia le hanno dato un ottima  educazione ecc.... All'inizio sono rimasto un po perplesso, poi un paio  di giorni dopo ho ceduto.... L'abbiamo fatto! E' stato abbastanza  "normale". 2-3 giorni dopo ci siamo rivisti e stessa cosa...solo che al  dunque non ce l'ho fatta. Mi sono detto...dopo 9 anni io non faccio il  suo amante! Lei c'è rimasta male quando le ho detto che rispetto aveva  di se stessa nel fare certe cose (si è data della poco di buono lei  stessa), le ho detto che se è ancora confusa, di fermarsi sia con me che  con lui...di rimanere ferma e pensare bene prima di fare qualsiasi  cosa! Certo, può essere l'ultimo disperato tentativo di riconquistarla  ma penso sia il modo sbagliato.
Lei dice che con lui non stanno  insieme...si frequentano! Non sono fidanzati, non lo ama ecc... però "se  capita" fanno quello che hanno voglia di fare.
Scrivendo mi rendo  conto che la situazione è fin troppo chiara e che ora tutti mi direte di  lasciar perdere tutto e di riniziare una vita ma lei per me rappresenta  e ha rappresentato tutta la mia vita sentimentale. Mi piace....anche se  ci stavo male per certe cose non ho mai pensato di lasciarla...
Ora  siamo alla fase di sentirci per mess o internet ma io ho sempre voglia  di vederla.... glielo chiedo spesso.... ma lei si scoccia perchè sa che  finiremo a parlare dei nostri problemi.... lei vorrebbe vedermi per  stare con me e se capita (l'ultima volta mi ha letteralmente buttato a  letto) fare l'amore eccc....

Non so se ho reso l'idea della situazione.... sono 5 mesi che sto male.....
Che devo fare secondo voi????

Grazie


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2010)

Secondo me ti stai comportando molto bene.
Hai bisogno di tempo per arrivare a capire quello che vuoi veramente, e accettarlo, ma ci arriverai.
Poche volte ho visto questa dignità, dignità che a lei invece evidentemente sta mancando.

Capisco come sia dura recidere un rapporto che è il rapporto di "tutta una vita", ma come hai giustamente scritto tu, basta leggere il tuo post per capire dove state andando.
Tu lo stai facendo bene, lo ripeto.

Lei evidentemente sta attraversando una fase di grande confusione, in cui è presa unicamente dai suoi desideri e dalla sua paura di perdere quello che ormai era una certezza di vita. Tu non ti stai facendo coinvolgere da questo suo turbine emotivo, continua così.


----------



## Pastissi (1 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Secondo me ti stai comportando molto bene.
> Hai bisogno di tempo per arrivare a capire quello che vuoi veramente, e accettarlo, ma ci arriverai.
> Poche volte ho visto questa dignità, dignità che a lei invece evidentemente sta mancando.
> 
> ...


Grazie senzasperanze,
purtroppo è proprio la dignità che sento di non avere. Nonostante io sia il tradito sto combattendo per riaverla e sto ricevendo più o meno sempre porte in faccia. La dignità me la sono messa sotto le scarpe... ma per lei lo faccio senza problemi....ma anche io ho dei limiti.... Tutti mi dicono che ha bisogno di tempo e anche io so che è così.....ma più passa il tempo più per me sarà difficile che tutto torni come prima.... ed è per quello che ho fretta...che vorrei chiarire tutto ora! 
Ci vuole tempo ma io non ho tempo.... questa cosa mi porta sicuramente a fare un sacco di errori "strategici" ma non riesco a stare fermo a guardare. Sento il bisogno ogni giorno di fare qualcosa.... di sentirla... e purtroppo ho anche la necessità di farle le stesse domande con la speranza di sentirmi rispondere quello che vorrei.... Però capisco anche che così ottengo l'esatto contrario..... e... nel frattempo.....STO MALE!


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Grazie senzasperanze,
> purtroppo è proprio la dignità che sento di non avere. Nonostante io sia il tradito sto combattendo per riaverla e sto ricevendo più o meno sempre porte in faccia. La dignità me la sono messa sotto le scarpe... ma per lei lo faccio senza problemi....ma anche io ho dei limiti.... Tutti mi dicono che ha bisogno di tempo e anche io so che è così.....ma più passa il tempo più per me sarà difficile che tutto torni come prima.... ed è per quello che ho fretta...che vorrei chiarire tutto ora!
> Ci vuole tempo ma io non ho tempo.... questa cosa mi porta sicuramente a fare un sacco di errori "strategici" ma non riesco a stare fermo a guardare. Sento il bisogno ogni giorno di fare qualcosa.... di sentirla... e purtroppo ho anche la necessità di farle le stesse domande con la speranza di sentirmi rispondere quello che vorrei.... Però capisco anche che così ottengo l'esatto contrario..... e... nel frattempo.....STO MALE!



Mi spiace che tu stia male...
Io vedo che ti stai rendendo conto poco a poco che non siete più quelli di una volta, che lei non è quella con cui hai passato i primi anni della vostra storia.

Io credo che tu stia cercando di illuderti che possa tornare tutto come prima, ma da quello che scrivi stai facendo un passo alla votla la strada per la comprensione e l'accettazione di quello che è, e di quello che non è più.

Secondo me non hai bisogno di consigli, perchè ti stai schiarendo el idee un pò alla volta, da solo, alla tua velocità. Hai bisogno di sostegno e comprensione, e qui le troverai.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> *Secondo me ti stai comportando molto bene.*
> Hai bisogno di tempo per arrivare a capire quello che vuoi veramente, e accettarlo, ma ci arriverai.
> Poche volte ho visto questa dignità, dignità che a lei invece evidentemente sta mancando.
> 
> ...


non condivido affatto i grassetti

è vero che dal post si capisce che questa storia era già bella che usurata
risulta difficile riannodarla, ma poi a cosa servirebbe?
a non aver sprecato quei 9 anni?
quei 9 anni saran serviti per crescere
è ora di passare oltre

pastissi non si sta comportando bene
si sta facendo del male
ci soffre tenendo un piede sia fuori che dentro quel rapporto
un rapporto che non è più con la ragazza che conosceva (e di cui comunque cominciava ad essere stufo)
e il turbine confusionale di lei è come un veleno per lui

meglio sarebbe reciderlo questo cordone ombelicale

comunque benvenuto


----------



## Pastissi (1 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mi spiace che tu stia male...
> Io vedo che ti stai rendendo conto poco a poco che non siete più quelli di una volta, che lei non è quella con cui hai passato i primi anni della vostra storia.
> 
> Io credo che tu stia cercando di illuderti che possa tornare tutto come prima, ma da quello che scrivi stai facendo un passo alla votla la strada per la comprensione e l'accettazione di quello che è, e di quello che non è più.
> ...


Lo spero...
Ho tanti rimpianti.... penso che potevo fare di più.... ch ei problemi erano per cavolate... e anche lei lo ha ammesso che era troppo ossessiva e possessiva... mi ha detto che non farà più gli stessi errori..... e allora se abbiamo capito gli errori perchè non riprovare (anche 1-2 mesi non "ufficialmente) no? Vediamo come va.... se andrà di nuovo male sarò io il primo a mollare tutto.... MA lei ha paura di stare di nuovo come l'ultimo anno ecc ecc.... siamo studenti fuori sede quindi praticamente gli ultimi 3 anni abbiamo "convissuto" e secondo me è subentratat troppa noia e routine... io ho sempre cercato di trovare novità (anche sessuali) ma a lei non andava quasi mai bene nulla.... Sono profondamente confuso su cosa fare.... perchè da una parte mi rendo conto che probabilmente c'è una donna che potrebbe essere più adatta a me.... ma lei è lei..... spero di essere folgorato da una ragazza da un momento all'altro.... ma la voglia di fare nuove esperienze per me è molto poca.....


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non condivido affatto i grassetti
> 
> è vero che dal post si capisce che questa storia era già bella che usurata
> risulta difficile riannodarla, ma poi a cosa servirebbe?
> ...


Quoto certamente. E' chiaro che dovrebbe recidere.
Ma immagina cosa vuol dire recidere la storia di una vita, la storia che ti ha accompagnato "da sempre", la storia con cui sei cresciuto, la storia che ti ha modellato.
In questo caso, vederlo già incamminato verso la naturale "conclusione" mi sembra molto positivo, quando invece sarebbe così scontato vederlo accettare di tutto e di più pur di non staccarsi.
Secondo me sta facendo i passi giusti, a suo ritmo. Inutile spingerlo a uno strappo più netto quando si vede che comunque ci arriverà.


----------



## Pastissi (1 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ma immagina cosa vuol dire recidere la storia di una vita, la storia che ti ha accompagnato "da sempre", la storia con cui sei cresciuto, la storia che ti ha modellato.


E' la domanda che mi faccio ogni giorno.... lei come ha fatto???? Ed era lei l'ossessiva, la gelosa, la morbosa nei miei confronti....boooo


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> E' la domanda che mi faccio ogni giorno.... lei come ha fatto???? Ed era lei l'ossessiva, la gelosa, la morbosa nei miei confronti....boooo



Allora, ci vado giù dura, scusa, dal tuo primo post pensavo che tu l'avessi più chiaro in mente.

Vi siete messi insieme giovanissimi. 
Crescendo, si cambia. Probabilmente lei è cambiata, ha voluto fare altre esperienze. Non ti ama più, l'ha detto lei, ma non ha avuto il coraggio di lasciare la certezza di una vita prima di "dedicarsi ad altro".
Lei ha paura di perdere le sue certezze, come te, ma non si cura di perseguire una onestà e dignità di comportamento, almeno al momento.

Si è comportata male. Molto male. Al momento non avete il coraggio di ammettere che la vostra storia di adolescenti invece di concretizzarsi in un amore adulto, è finita. Siete cresciuti, capita. Talvolta crescendo si cambia in direzioni diverse e non si è più adatti a stare insieme.

Secondo me lo capirete, prima tu di lei.


----------



## Iago (1 Ottobre 2010)

...semplicemente perchè l'Amore si esaurisce!!

Ti consiglierei di non cercarla più, di non andarci più a letto e di chiudere.
Te ne stai un pò da solo, che dopo 9 anni non saprai proprio più cos'è la libertà, e così guarisci bene.

Benvenuto, bel nick...
:up:


----------



## Iago (1 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Allora, ci vado giù dura, scusa, dal tuo primo post pensavo che tu l'avessi più chiaro in mente.
> 
> Vi siete messi insieme giovanissimi.
> Crescendo, si cambia. Probabilmente lei è cambiata, ha voluto fare altre esperienze. Non ti ama più, l'ha detto lei, ma non ha avuto il coraggio di lasciare la certezza di una vita prima di "dedicarsi ad altro".
> ...


Lei sta trattando male soprattutto sè stessa... IMHO

...e anche per questo và allontanata...


----------



## Pastissi (1 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Allora, ci vado giù dura, scusa, dal tuo primo post pensavo che tu l'avessi più chiaro in mente.
> 
> Vi siete messi insieme giovanissimi.
> Crescendo, si cambia. Probabilmente lei è cambiata, ha voluto fare altre esperienze. Non ti ama più, l'ha detto lei, ma non ha avuto il coraggio di lasciare la certezza di una vita prima di "dedicarsi ad altro".
> ...


Secondo te quindi cosa sarebbe la cosa migliore da fare? 
Continuare a combattere per nulla immagino sia la cosa più sbagliata di questo mondo... e io lo sto facendo!
Staccare del tutto... sarebbe la cosa ideale.... se non facesse un male cane....

Quello che non capisco è che se lei sta vivendo (o iniziando a vivere) una nuova storia...dovrebbe essere piena di vita, sentire le farfalle nello stomaco ecc... perchè allora verrebbe a letto con me? Lei dice che con lui ci sta bene, che non ci sono problemi, ma non lo ama e non stanno insieme.
A me sembra una grossa contraddizione..... non so a voi!


----------



## Pastissi (1 Ottobre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Lei sta trattando male soprattutto sè stessa... IMHO
> 
> ...e anche per questo và allontanata...


Ciao Iago.... grazie anche a te! :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Secondo te quindi cosa sarebbe la cosa migliore da fare?
> Continuare a combattere per nulla immagino sia la cosa più sbagliata di questo mondo... e io lo sto facendo!
> Staccare del tutto... sarebbe la cosa ideale.... se non facesse un male cane....
> 
> ...


Che dire? Non è assolutamente detto che una donna debba essere innamorata per fare sesso con qualcun altro. Un altro "nuovo", e che quindi dà sensazioni nuove dopo anni e anni. Non sto dicendo che faccia bene, ma che è ahimè normalissimo.
La vostra storia è finita. probabilmente lo sentivate già da un pò. Lei è stata attratta da un altro. Ha voluto darsi ai sensi. 
Continua a volere che tu ci sia, probabilmente perchè la prospettiva di perdere quella che era la costante della vostra vita la terrorizza.


----------



## Pastissi (1 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Che dire? Non è assolutamente detto che una donna debba essere innamorata per fare sesso con qualcun altro. Un altro "nuovo", e che quindi dà sensazioni nuove dopo anni e anni. Non sto dicendo che faccia bene, ma che è ahimè normalissimo.
> La vostra storia è finita. probabilmente lo sentivate già da un pò. Lei è stata attratta da un altro. Ha voluto darsi ai sensi.
> Continua a volere che tu ci sia, probabilmente perchè la prospettiva di perdere quella che era la costante della vostra vita la terrorizza.


Che amarezza.... è un atteggiamento troppo egoista per essere accettato.... sono al limite..... sono al limite da 5 mesi.... quando lo supererò? se lo supererò mai.... mah!!


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Che amarezza.... è un atteggiamento troppo egoista per essere accettato.... sono al limite..... sono al limite da 5 mesi.... quando lo supererò? se lo supererò mai.... mah!!


... ma ci sono altre ragazze nella "cricca" , o fuori dalla "cricca"?


----------



## Pastissi (1 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma ci sono altre ragazze nella "cricca" , o fuori dalla "cricca"?


Certo che ci sono 
Nella cricca sono tutte fidanzate....eravamo praticamente un gruppo di coppie.... più 1-2 single.
Fuori dal gruppo c'è il mondo pieno ahhaahh


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Certo che ci sono
> Nella cricca sono tutte fidanzate....eravamo praticamente un gruppo di coppie.... più 1-2 single.
> *Fuori dal gruppo c'è il mondo pieno ahhaahh*



E allora?

:cooldue:


Cosa aspetti?

​


----------



## Pastissi (1 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E allora?
> 
> :cooldue:
> 
> ...


Aspetto di essere pronto.... ora non lo sono!


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> *Aspetto di essere pronto*.... ora non lo sono!


A 25anni 


Andiamo bene :uhoh:​


----------



## Pastissi (1 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A 25anni
> 
> 
> Andiamo bene :uhoh:​


Beh si... ho 25 anni e per 9 sono stato con lei... non è così semplice Marì!!


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Beh si... ho 25 anni e per 9 sono stato con lei... non è così semplice Marì!!


Ricorda chi vuole PUO' e chi non manda  ... per il momento scrollati questa naftalina da dosso e, VOLAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Pastissi (1 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ricorda chi vuole PUO' e chi non manda  ... per il momento scrollati questa naftalina da dosso e, VOLAAAAAAAAAA!


Ci proverò


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Ci proverò


FORZA!

:up:​


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Ottobre 2010)

Giusto per tirare su di morale....


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Giusto per tirare su di morale....



Oggi sei *fuori di testa*!!!! 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!
:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

*Ti prego*, dimmi che abiti vicino a me, andiamo a prendere Marì e usciamo a farci un bicchiere insieme!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Oggi sei *fuori di testa*!!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> ...


 
...........

Io sono a 20 Km dal confine svizzero.
Passa tu a prendermi, che io ho l'auto dal gommista


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ...........
> 
> Io sono a 20 Km dal confine svizzero.
> Passa tu a prendermi, che io ho l'auto dal gommista



Andiamo in autobus, così possiamo bere tutti quanti quanto ci pare! :rotfl:


----------



## dave.one (1 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Secondo te quindi cosa sarebbe la cosa migliore da fare?
> Continuare a combattere per nulla immagino sia la cosa più sbagliata di questo mondo... e io lo sto facendo!
> Staccare del tutto... sarebbe la cosa ideale.... se non facesse un male cane....
> 
> ...


Ti posso solo dire che sei giovane, che stai crescendo (e bene), che la tua storia è stata importante, perché è durata nel tempo e perché ti ha fatto conoscere tante cose. Reciderla di sana pianta in un batter d'occhio è difficile, è vero. Ma la soluzione migliore è girare la pagina e ricominciare daccapo, soprattutto perché sei giovane e lo puoi fare ancora. Non aspettare altro tempo, sarebbe sprecato e credo non ti piacerebbe tornare qui fra 2-3 anni ancora con gli stessi dubbi che hai ora.
Approfittane per cambiare ora ciò che sarà più difficile cambiare domani.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2010)

*Ho capito una cosa.*

Pastissi, io non so come aiutarti. A differenza di mia moglie, di tanti altri ragazzi e ragazze, io non ho avuto una storia lunga da adolescente a uomo adulto. Se ripesco come ero a 17 anni, mi ritrovo, molto dolce stil novista, mi innamoravo anche di tre ragazze al giorno, e le tempestavo di bigliettini, di letterine romantiche. Ero tanto sognatore. Ero così pazzo sognatore, che cercavo nella mia testa lei, la mia lei, la mia donna ideale. Così ero prontissimo ad ingannarmi su chi avevo difronte. Povera, la malcapitata non sapeva, che dato che io avevo deciso che lei fosse lei, la sua vita sarebbe stata rivoltata come un calzino. Per cui, caro pastissi, ebbi molte storie intense ma brevi, alcune con strascichi negli anni. Ma quello che io vedo in chi si mette assieme ad una persona troppo presto, una fossilizzazione enorme. 
Oggi a 43 anni, non sono ancora disposto, ad avere un cuore fatto così: Una poltrona vuota, su sui si possa sedere, lei la padrona. Non esiste.
Allora secondo me, siete cresciuti, negli stessi pantaloni, il rapporto si è fatto vieppiù asfittico, e lei ha osato a cercare altrove.

Tu comunque hai fatto una cosa ignobile.
Non si va a leggere skipe e msn della fidanzata.
Appunto hai messo manina nella sua vita che era a prescindere da te.
Capisci che l'hai messa molto a disagio adesso? Ora tu sai, quello che non dovevi assolutamente sapere.

Dai troppo peso e importanza a lei. Troppa.
Perchè non sei abituato a stare da solo, a vivere senza ragazza, a metterti in caccia. Io alla tua età ero così vorace e rapace, da cercare di sedurre, almeno 4 donne alla volta. Così mi dicevo, se anche tre mi abbandoneranno io non sarò solo. 

Hai dovuto conoscere quel lato irrazionale della tua ragazza.
Posso dirti, che proprio perchè tu sei tu, a te ha concesso certe cose, all'altro altre. Cose non intercambiabili. 

La gelosia ti morde?
Ricorda che puoi trasformarla in un terrificante afrodisiaco.

Vorrei tanto che tu vedessi assieme alla tua ragazza uno stupidissimo filmetto..." Così fan tutte " di Tinto Brass.
In qualche maniera tu hai scoperto un: "Lei è così". e lei è incazzata nera con te, perchè tu hai scoperto, che lei è anche così.

Il trucco, per te ora, sta nel riuscire a creare un rapporto diverso con questa persona, che sia a maggior misura per entrambe.

In altre parole, ehm. Hai capito figliuolo, lei ha trasgredito. Magari solo per conoscere come è farlo con un'altro che non sia tu.

Cioè potete stare assieme solo se condividete un grande progetto.
Amico mio, donne sono!


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pastissi, io non so come aiutarti. A differenza di mia moglie, di tanti altri ragazzi e ragazze, io non ho avuto una storia lunga da adolescente a uomo adulto. Se ripesco come ero a 17 anni, mi ritrovo, molto dolce stil novista, mi innamoravo anche di tre ragazze al giorno, e le tempestavo di bigliettini, di letterine romantiche. Ero tanto sognatore. Ero così pazzo sognatore, che cercavo nella mia testa lei, la mia lei, la mia donna ideale. Così ero prontissimo ad ingannarmi su chi avevo difronte. Povera, la malcapitata non sapeva, che dato che io avevo deciso che lei fosse lei, la sua vita sarebbe stata rivoltata come un calzino. Per cui, caro pastissi, ebbi molte storie intense ma brevi, alcune con strascichi negli anni. Ma quello che io vedo in chi si mette assieme ad una persona troppo presto, una fossilizzazione enorme.
> Oggi a 43 anni, non sono ancora disposto, ad avere un cuore fatto così: Una poltrona vuota, su sui si possa sedere, lei la padrona. Non esiste.
> Allora secondo me, siete cresciuti, negli stessi pantaloni, il rapporto si è fatto vieppiù asfittico, e lei ha osato a cercare altrove.
> 
> ...




*Ossia?*

:saggio:​


----------



## Pastissi (1 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pastissi, io non so come aiutarti. A differenza di mia moglie, di tanti altri ragazzi e ragazze, io non ho avuto una storia lunga da adolescente a uomo adulto. Se ripesco come ero a 17 anni, mi ritrovo, molto dolce stil novista, mi innamoravo anche di tre ragazze al giorno, e le tempestavo di bigliettini, di letterine romantiche. Ero tanto sognatore. Ero così pazzo sognatore, che cercavo nella mia testa lei, la mia lei, la mia donna ideale. Così ero prontissimo ad ingannarmi su chi avevo difronte. Povera, la malcapitata non sapeva, che dato che io avevo deciso che lei fosse lei, la sua vita sarebbe stata rivoltata come un calzino. Per cui, caro pastissi, ebbi molte storie intense ma brevi, alcune con strascichi negli anni. Ma quello che io vedo in chi si mette assieme ad una persona troppo presto, una fossilizzazione enorme.
> Oggi a 43 anni, non sono ancora disposto, ad avere un cuore fatto così: Una poltrona vuota, su sui si possa sedere, lei la padrona. Non esiste.
> Allora secondo me, siete cresciuti, negli stessi pantaloni, il rapporto si è fatto vieppiù asfittico, e lei ha osato a cercare altrove.
> 
> ...


Ciao Contepinceton,
prima di tutto grazie per dedicarmi il tuo tempo 

Si è vero lei ha sbagliato.... ma non credo perchè sia troia. Penso che lo abbia fatto perchè si è sentita smarrita, perchè avesse problemi. Questo non la giustifica affatto... se avevi problemi doveva affrontarli!
La gelosia è gia un potente afrodisiaco per me.... ma farlo con lei sapendo che non sono piu il SUO unico uomo mi umilia parecchio... 

Sono andato a leggere le sue cose perchè ho fiutato cambiamenti strani... tornando indietro probabilemente non lo farei... o gestirei la cosa in maniera diversa.... per esempio l'ho detto ai miei e ai suoi.... invece di gestirla solo tra me e lei...

Quindi secondo te devo intraprendere una storia di solo sesso con lei?
Mi sa che dopo il mio ultimo rifiuto con relativa polemica... non mi darà più nemmeno questa possibilità.... ti ripeto non è troia.... e quando siamo stati insieme dopo anche lei si è sentita di fare la cosa sbagliata!!

In più, la cerco troppo... in amor vince chi fugge no? Per me ha troppe certezze... sa che sono li sempre e comunque.... ma non riesco a non cercarla per primo! POrca miseria!!! SOno debole! e non lo sono mai stato! 

Lei risponde poco ai mess e alle chiamate.... è palese che vuole respirare.... io la soffoco.... ma ho paura che se la lascio respirare si stacchi ancora di più....

Ho capito.... prenoto lo psichiatra!!


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> per esempio l'ho detto ai miei e ai suoi.... invece di gestirla solo tra me e lei...  sinceramente, qualunque cosa io avessi fatto, questo ti avrebbe squalificato molto ai miei occhi... passi per i tuoi familiari, che sono cosa tua, ma i miei?!?!?
> 
> Quindi secondo te devo intraprendere una storia di solo sesso con lei? Dovresti o non dovresti...il punto è, lo vorresti davvero? mmm...
> Mi sa che dopo il mio ultimo rifiuto con relativa polemica... non mi darà più nemmeno questa possibilità.... ti ripeto non è troia.... e quando siamo stati insieme dopo anche lei si è sentita di fare la cosa sbagliata!!
> ...



Sì sei troppo attaccato a lei. E' stata chiara almeno in un punto... non ti ama, e il suo comportamento è in realtà molto chiaro: non sei più il centro della sua vita, sta cercando altro.

Avete entrambi paura di perdere quello che per la maggior parte della vostra vita adulta è stato il fulcro delle vostre certezze, per questo capisco che ci voglia tempo.
Ma dovresti forse cominciare a fartene una ragione.


----------



## Pastissi (1 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sì sei troppo attaccato a lei. E' stata chiara almeno in un punto... non ti ama, e il suo comportamento è in realtà molto chiaro: non sei più il centro della sua vita, sta cercando altro.
> 
> Avete entrambi paura di perdere quello che per la maggior parte della vostra vita adulta è stato il fulcro delle vostre certezze, per questo capisco che ci voglia tempo.
> Ma dovresti forse cominciare a fartene una ragione.


Hai ragione! purtroppo...


----------



## Papero (1 Ottobre 2010)

Ciao Pastissi.

Mi dispiace che tu stia provando tutta questa tempesta di sentimenti negativi ma dalla tua parte hai il vantaggio di essere molto giovane e di poterti rifare una vita. Tu la ami, lei no. Lei ti ha tradito con un tuo "amico" e questa è la cosa più bastarda che entrambi avrebbero potuto architettare.

Ringrazia il Dio che non ti è rimasta "attaccata alle mani" perchè se ti sposavi una merda simile poi i tuoi bioritmi scendevano a zero perennemente :unhappy:


----------



## Iago (1 Ottobre 2010)

...sia andare a frugare, sia dirlo ai genitori...sono state conferme che ti sei cercato...conferme e posizioni da cui non puoi più tornare indietro!


infatti si dice: per la risposta che non vuoi c'è una domanda che non devi...

(e tu hai fatto il contrario...sentendo e capendo che le "cose" non andavano più bene
...ora devi scegliere per forza!!)


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Ottobre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...sia andare a frugare, sia dirlo ai genitori...sono state conferme che ti sei cercato...conferme e posizioni da cui non puoi più tornare indietro!
> 
> 
> infatti si dice: *per la risposta che non vuoi c'è una domanda che non devi...*
> ...


 
Cacchio! 
Scusate l'OT, ma la mia autostima ha fatto un balzo!

E' la prima volta che vedo citare una mia frase (anche se non esatta) da uno che praticamente non mi conosce!


----------



## Daniele (1 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Secondo te quindi cosa sarebbe la cosa migliore da fare?
> Continuare a combattere per nulla immagino sia la cosa più sbagliata di questo mondo... e io lo sto facendo!
> Staccare del tutto... sarebbe la cosa ideale.... se non facesse un male cane....
> 
> ...


Carissimo, lei con lui ci scopa e basta...è uno scopamico che ha preso prima di essere single, nient'altro. Un consiglio per te? Ma trovatene un'altra meno confusa e meno ossessiva,  metti in chiaro  che ti ha perso e vedrai quanto starà male, non confondere il suo sesso con amore, adesso si farebbe anche l'esercito intero.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao Pastissi.
> 
> Mi dispiace che tu stia provando tutta questa tempesta di sentimenti negativi ma dalla tua parte hai il vantaggio di essere molto giovane e di poterti rifare una vita. Tu la ami, lei no. Lei ti ha tradito con un tuo "amico" e questa è la cosa più bastarda che entrambi avrebbero potuto architettare.
> 
> Ringrazia il Dio che non ti è rimasta "attaccata alle mani" *perchè se ti sposavi una ..... simile* poi i tuoi bioritmi scendevano a zero perennemente :unhappy:





Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, lei con lui ci scopa e basta...è uno scopamico che ha preso prima di essere single, nient'altro. Un consiglio per te? Ma trovatene un'altra meno confusa e meno ossessiva,  metti in chiaro  che ti ha perso e *vedrai quanto starà male*, non confondere il suo sesso con amore, adesso si farebbe anche l'esercito intero.



Quoto i consigli di lasciare perdere... ovviamente.

Ma per una volta che un tradito non è arso dal fuoco del risentimento, non vedo perchè insistere  con certi toni. E' una riflessione sincera... penso anche io che starà meglio una volta fuori da questa storia. Se riesce ad uscirne senza il peso dell'odio o roso dal rancore... non è meglio?


----------



## Daniele (1 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quoto i consigli di lasciare perdere... ovviamente.
> 
> Ma per una volta che un tradito non è arso dal fuoco del risentimento, non vedo perchè insistere  con certi toni. E' una riflessione sincera... penso anche io che starà meglio una volta fuori da questa storia. Se riesce ad uscirne senza il peso dell'odio o roso dal rancore... non è meglio?


No senza speranze, un tradito che smolla ddeve avere un suo ritorno, una  soddisfazione dentro per quello che ha dovuto subire che fidati non è neppure un centesimo di quello che il,traditore ha fatto provare, ma ne ha bisogno che la scelta giusta che farà farà bene a lui e ffarà stare almeno un poco male l'altra persona.
Non c'è nulla di peggio di un traditore che se la gode mentre tu devi arrabbattarti con il dolore di quello che ti ha fatto, ti rode negli anni e non subito.

Lei ci starà male se lui non si farà vedere o trovare, se sarà invisibile e così avrà capito che quello che avrebbe reputato il padre dei suoi figli non la vuole più, non che è lei a decidere, ma che lui ha deciso per se stesso.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No senza speranze, un tradito che smolla ddeve avere un suo ritorno, una  soddisfazione dentro per quello che ha dovuto subire che fidati non è neppure un centesimo di quello che il,traditore ha fatto provare, ma ne ha bisogno che la scelta giusta che farà farà bene a lui e ffarà stare almeno un poco male l'altra persona.
> Non c'è nulla di peggio di un traditore che se la gode mentre tu devi arrabbattarti con il dolore di quello che ti ha fatto, ti rode negli anni e non subito.
> 
> Lei ci starà male se lui non si farà vedere o trovare, se sarà invisibile e così avrà capito che quello che avrebbe reputato il padre dei suoi figli non la vuole più, non che è lei a decidere, ma che lui ha deciso per se stesso.



Mà... se ho bisogno che chi mi ha fatto star male stia male a sua volta mi sa che dalla storia non ne sono uscito davvero...
Quando leggo i post tuoi e di, per esempio, Astonished, o Dave, vedo che chi ha saputo "andare avanti" riesce a ricostruire una vita meglio di chi si tormenta ancora sul dare e avere dei torti.

Tra l'altro, non credo che sia necessario che Pastissi -o la maggior parte dei traditi- facciano qualcosa di particolare per far soffrire il traditore.
A meno che non si tratti di seriali ultraconvinti, il dolore di aver fatto soffrire una persona si sente eccome... anche se troppo tardi.
E vedere che l'altro sa decidere per se stesso, a prescindere da lei, potrebbe anzi dare un profondo senso di sollievo


----------



## Daniele (1 Ottobre 2010)

Senzasperanze, cosa dovrebbe fare allora, dirle di no ed uscire con lei come amici? Ipocrisia allo stato puro, mentre la cosa giusta da fare per lui in assurdo farà male a lei (e non farà nell'immediato bene a lui).
Non sai quanta forza ci vuole nel lasciare lontana una persona che ti ha tradito e che forse amavi, non ne hai idea ed in assurdo a volte farle del male è anche un modo per togliersi il problema di dosso, non ci cercherà perchè siamo "cattivi".  Ma lo si scopre dopo. Se uno è ancora preso e qui si è presi bisogna saper fare qualcosa per se stessi senza diventare ne ipocriti e senza scivolare nell'essere zerbini, dave ha il dovere di avere contatti con la sua ex moglie, Pastissi no, non ha l'obbligo e per stare meglio non deve proprio vederla e sentirla, deve rifarsi una vita e per un periodo più o meno lungo diventare invisibile, ma solo per se stesso. Il danno collaterale è che farà male all'egoismo di lei, ma alla fine chi se ne fotte dell'egoismo di una persona????


----------



## Daniele (1 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> A meno che non si tratti di seriali ultraconvinti, il dolore di aver fatto soffrire una persona si sente eccome... anche se troppo tardi.


Senzasperanze, ho la certezza che quando una persona tradisce e permane nella fase egoismo (cioè vuole uno e l'altro) e non èm capace di stare solo a  pensare a quello che ha fatto non soffre per nulla di quello che ha fatto, non ne è fiero, come non sarebbe fiero di aver fatto uan ammaccatura alla macchina, ma nulla più, la sua vita continua scopando avanti.


----------



## Margherita84 (1 Ottobre 2010)

Ciao Pastissi,
torno nel forum dopo un pò apposta per te. 
E chiedo scusa, ma prima di aggiornare, volevo vedere dove andavo a finiree. E ancora non lo so.

La mia storia è molto simile alla tua. Fidanzamento dai 18 ai 26, ma negli ultimi due anni lui si stufa e mi prende e molla ripetutamente per uscire con altre. E io me lo riprendo sempre.

Non lo so nemmeno io perchè. Sai, io mi rendo conto di NON RIUSCIRE a staccarmi. L'ultima volta è stato 8 mesi fa. Io so che qualcosa si è rotto definitivamente ma non riesco davvero a staccarmi. Sono addirittura uscita con un altro ragazzo che mi piaceva e con cui mi trovavo benissimo ma non ha funzioanto perchè mi sentivo come se stessi tradendo il mio ex.

Così lui è riuscito in qualche modo ad agganciarmi di nuovo, ma io so che la cosa non funziona più. Ho istinti contrapposti che mi stanno letteralmente mandando ai matti. Non so se capisci quello che intendo.
Dato che mi rendo perfettamente conto che non è più amore ma un'ossessione morbosa, alla fine ho preso il coraggio a due mani e ho chiamato uno psicologo. Sono appena tornata dalla prima seduta, abbiamo iniziato ad analizzare i meccanismi che ci sono dietro e già mi sento meglio. 

Io non ti consiglio di ridurti a uno straccio come me prima di trovare la forza di reagire. E quindi sì. Chiamalo, lo psichiatra. Se vedi che la situazione ti sfugge di mano, chiama il consultorio della tua citta' e fatti dare un appuntamento. A Milano, i primi 5 incontri sono gratis e poi si paga un'idiozia.

So che suona patetico aver bisogno di uno psicologo a 20 anni per problemi d'amore, ma a noi i problemi ce li han fatti venire. E' giusto che ci difendiamo in qualche modo.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Senzasperanze, ho la certezza che quando una persona tradisce e permane nella fase egoismo (cioè vuole uno e l'altro) e non èm capace di stare solo a  pensare a quello che ha fatto non soffre per nulla di quello che ha fatto, non ne è fiero, come non sarebbe fiero di aver fatto uan ammaccatura alla macchina, ma nulla più, la sua vita continua scopando avanti.



Sei sempre pieno di certezze  

Io no. Ma ho il forte sospetto che odio e risentimento non facciano progredire molto... tutto qua.


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sei sempre pieno di certezze
> *
> Io no. Ma ho il forte sospetto che odio e risentimento non facciano progredire molto... tutto qua.*


Condivido! :up: ... e' una perdita di tempo e di energie.


----------



## Daniele (1 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sei sempre pieno di certezze
> 
> Io no. Ma ho il forte sospetto che odio e risentimento non facciano progredire molto... tutto qua.


E cosa dovrebbe fare lui? Pigliarlo in culo mentre magari le regala un qualcosa che lei voleva così da farla felice? Lui deve sparire per se stesso e se questo farà del male a lei amen, in fondo che ci può fregare del male di un traditore? il bene per lui corrisponde al male per lei, cosa deve fare, farsi del male per essere buono e piacevole?? quando non ci sono pargoli e una cosa finisce, finisce e basta, stop, non ci può essere più nulla dopo un tradimento, se non un legittimo azzerbinamento del traditore in futuro per sensi di colpa (cosa che la mia prima ex prova per me e se le chiedessi un favore per me farebbe di tutto, stupendo no?), ma non tutti provano questi sensi di colpa e l'altra mia ex non mi ha mai e poi mai degnato di un "scusami" vero, perchè ancora troppo impegnata nelle sue menate da ragazza.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E cosa dovrebbe fare lui? Pigliarlo in culo mentre magari le regala un qualcosa che lei voleva così da farla felice? Lui deve sparire per se stesso e se questo farà del male a lei amen, in fondo che ci può fregare del male di un traditore? il bene per lui corrisponde al male per lei, cosa deve fare, farsi del male per essere buono e piacevole?? quando non ci sono pargoli e una cosa finisce, finisce e basta, stop, non ci può essere più nulla dopo un tradimento, se non un legittimo azzerbinamento del traditore in futuro per sensi di colpa (cosa che la mia prima ex prova per me e se le chiedessi un favore per me farebbe di tutto, stupendo no?), ma non tutti provano questi sensi di colpa e l'altra mia ex non mi ha mai e poi mai degnato di un "scusami" vero, perchè ancora troppo impegnata nelle sue menate da ragazza.



Daniele, tu mi fraintendi, e leggi cose che non ci sono.

Ho mai detto che deve coprirla di regali o bacini?
Ho solo detto che sottolineare il dolore che proverà lei se lui si allontana e tronca di brutto, non mi sembra sensato metterlo tra i "pro" dell'allontanamento.

Finire la storia, liberarsi di questa unione che probabilmente da molto tempo non ha più ragione di essere, anche al di là del tradimento, sarà un bene per Pastissi. Punto.

Io non ci penso al dolore di lei. Appunto, non ci penso, perchè sono fuori dalla storia, perchè non ne sono coinvolta. Pensarci, goderne, pregustarlo, indica che si è ancora "dentro".


----------



## Papero (1 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quoto i consigli di lasciare perdere... ovviamente.
> 
> Ma per una volta che un tradito non è arso dal fuoco del risentimento, non vedo perchè insistere  con certi toni. E' una riflessione sincera... penso anche io che starà meglio una volta fuori da questa storia. Se riesce ad uscirne senza il peso dell'odio o roso dal rancore... non è meglio?


Chiedo scusa per i toni, mi sono lasciato prendere la mano perchè ho rivissuto un po la mia storia... Se Pastissi non è arso dal fuoco del risentimento bene, se non le è rimasta attaccata alle mani ancora meglio

:up:


----------



## cleo81 (1 Ottobre 2010)

Ciao Pastissi,
come te, anch'io ho avuto un primo fidanzamento molto lungo, dai 15 ai 21 anni.

E' un cordone ombelicale molto duro da recidere, e farlo è sempre doloroso.
Ma giunti a questo punto, lo devi fare per forza.
Quel cordone che ti ha nutrito e aiutato per anni, ora diventa pericoloso come un cappio. Taglialo, per quanto può essere difficile, con decisione.

E per partire, ricomincia da te, dai tuoi tanti amici, dallo studio o dal lavoro, trova un appiglio e afferralo con tutte le tue forze.
Soffrirai, certo, ma vedrai che poi starai meglio.
Ogni giorno un po' meglio.

E scoprirai nuove cose di te.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ciao Pastissi,
> come te, anch'io ho avuto un primo fidanzamento molto lungo, dai 15 ai 21 anni.
> 
> E' un cordone ombelicale molto duro da recidere, e farlo è sempre doloroso.
> ...



:up:


----------



## Iago (1 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchio!
> Scusate l'OT, ma la mia autostima ha fatto un balzo!
> 
> E' la prima volta che vedo citare una mia frase (anche se non esatta) da uno che praticamente non mi conosce!




Beh...io la applico spesso...

e come recita esattemente la tua??


----------



## Pastissi (1 Ottobre 2010)

Grazie a tutti ragazzi!!! Ognuno mi da un pezzo di se e mi aiuta a capirmi e a capirla un po di più.... Spero di risolvere presto tutto!
Vi terrò aggiornati su eventuali sviluppi....
Grazie di nuovo a tutti!!


----------



## Pastissi (1 Ottobre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ciao Pastissi,
> torno nel forum dopo un pò apposta per te.
> E chiedo scusa, ma prima di aggiornare, volevo vedere dove andavo a finiree. E ancora non lo so.
> 
> ...


Ti capisco benissimo...anzi perfettamente! Sto vivendo più o meno le stesse sensazioni!

Dai facciamoci forza.... la vita continua... ed è come la scala del pollaio.... troppo breve e piena di cacca, per sprecarla!


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Ottobre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Beh...io la applico spesso...
> 
> e come recita esattemente la tua??


 
La pensai e scrissi diversi anni fa, e fu un flash, perchè mi innescò tutta una serie di considerazioni a cascata che poi misi su carta (in rotoli).

_"Per ogni risposta che non vuoi c'è una domanda che non devi"_

La misi come sottotitolo di una raccolta di pensieri che intitolai _"Lo Specchio Cieco",_ ma che non credo vedrà mai la pubblicazione.


----------



## Sabina (1 Ottobre 2010)

Ciao e benvenuto! 
Nonostante possa essere molto dura ti consiglio di non cercarla e vederla, almeno per ora, e di uscire più che puoi. Se riesci frequenta persone e ambienti nuovi, o comunque non amici legati alla vecchia compagnia. All'inizio sara' dura e magari non t'importerà nulla, ma fallo non restare solo con i tuoi pensieri. Vedrai che il tempo e' un grande medico. Hai bisogno di staccare da lei, di crescere da solo, di star bene anche solo.


----------



## Iago (1 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La pensai e scrissi diversi anni fa, e fu un flash, perchè mi innescò tutta una serie di considerazioni a cascata che poi misi su carta (in rotoli).
> 
> _"Per ogni risposta che non vuoi c'è una domanda che non devi"_
> 
> La misi come sottotitolo di una raccolta di pensieri che intitolai _"Lo Specchio Cieco",_ ma che non credo vedrà mai la pubblicazione.



ah...mi fa piacere, anche per me è stata un'entratura per nuovissime considerazioni!!

:up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Ottobre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ah...mi fa piacere, anche per me è stata un'entratura per nuovissime considerazioni!!
> 
> :up:


Wow! Non hai idea di quanto questo possa appagare l'Io di un misero scribacchino dilettante :up:


----------



## Margherita84 (1 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Ti capisco benissimo...anzi perfettamente! Sto vivendo più o meno le stesse sensazioni!
> 
> Dai facciamoci forza.... la vita continua... ed è come la scala del pollaio.... troppo breve e piena di cacca, per sprecarla!



Vero. E' per questo che ti dico: prova a  fare un giro in consultorio.
Cinque mesi così sono anche troppi. A me già al quarto sono inziati gli attacchi d'ansia. E ti assicuro che non sono piacevoli.


----------



## Anna A (1 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La pensai e scrissi diversi anni fa, e fu un flash, perchè mi innescò tutta una serie di considerazioni a cascata che poi misi su carta (in rotoli).
> 
> _"Per ogni risposta che non vuoi c'è una domanda che non devi"_
> 
> La misi come sottotitolo di una raccolta di pensieri che intitolai _*"Lo Specchio Cieco",*_ ma che non credo vedrà mai la pubblicazione.


già sa di negativo ancora prima di leggerlo... per me è colpa del titolo...:dracula:

meglio "il cieco che si specchia"... non so perché ma ci ha un suo perché:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> già sa di negativo ancora prima di leggerlo... per me è colpa del titolo...:dracula:
> 
> meglio "il cieco che si specchia"... non so perché ma ci ha un suo perché:mrgreen:


... a me piace di di piu' questa: *Giudica un uomo dalle sue domande piuttosto che dalle sue  risposte. :mrgreen:
*


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Ossia?*
> 
> :saggio:​


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCFEk6Y8TmM


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2010)

GIA'! ... Toto' diceva: *E io mi sento un mobiliere :mrgreen::rotfl::mrgreen:



*


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2010)

*OT*

Ma Farfalla oggi non si e' vista, vero?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Ciao Contepinceton,
> prima di tutto grazie per dedicarmi il tuo tempo
> 
> Si è vero lei ha sbagliato.... ma non credo perchè sia troia.
> ...


Forza dai hai 25 anni...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mà... se ho bisogno che chi mi ha fatto star male stia male a sua volta mi sa che dalla storia non ne sono uscito davvero...
> Quando leggo i post tuoi e di, per esempio, Astonished, o Dave, vedo che chi ha saputo "andare avanti" riesce a ricostruire una vita meglio di chi si tormenta ancora sul dare e avere dei torti.
> 
> Tra l'altro, non credo che sia necessario che Pastissi -o la maggior parte dei traditi- facciano qualcosa di particolare per far soffrire il traditore.
> ...


Verissimo bellissimo post.
Insomma dopo che ti sei accorto che l'altro è andato con un'altro, amen, lo vedrai con una faccia diversa. O accetti che lui o lei sia una persona che fa anche questo, oppure amen.
Ho verificato sulla mia pelle, che rischiare di diventare dipendenti da una persona o da un sentimento, è troppo rischioso.
Meglio che l'amore sia e resti, un'incontro tra due libertà, che non si trasformino in schiavitù.


----------



## Rabarbaro (1 Ottobre 2010)

Ciao Pastissi!

La loffietta che ti gramola il midollo con groppo frollino e sguatta brighella l'hai transistanziata tu stesso, o brodo d'acari ariosi, con la favella da iena e col fare da bolso!

Che non è formazione spontanea di vermi dallo sterco la cagion ritenuta di vermi e blatte che corrono e strisciano succosi!
Così la compagna di guano formata ti zurla il cavallo con l'ugnolo frusto d'altre borse sfregate e sgofiate nel ventre che raccoglieva il giorno passato spremute di lombi che sbombi eran sol del tuo ficco!

Ora che il vino che t'inebriava, spossava e svuotava s'è fatto d'aceto che bevi col gozzo sfricuglio, sbozzato e sgrumato, ti lede lo smago di sferza atriale guarnire di glassa la frolla che pasta impastata con altre farine si veste di nuove volute sprizzate d'amiche siringhe!

Sei come il gorgoglione ch'aspetta la muffa e stravede e si schianta or che mangia, invece d'avena, la cornuta segale!

Non conta il singhiozzo, sia pure in abbozzo, che porge il suo tozzo e scansa lo sgozzo d'un sozzo intrallazzo!

Di femmine del genere il buon fattore sa che non si butta via niente!

Di maschi del genere se ne serve la cavalla per far figli muli!


Trova altro trastullo e lascia la strada del grullo!
Il truogolo di lei non sarà mai vuoto!

Ciao!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ciao Pastissi,
> torno nel forum dopo un pò apposta per te.
> E chiedo scusa, ma prima di aggiornare, volevo vedere dove andavo a finiree. E ancora non lo so.
> 
> ...


Margherita, dai vieni al raduno, a bologna, fai un piacerino al Conte...vedrai...poi non avrai MAI più bisogno di psicoterapia...
garantito come l'oro!


----------



## Margherita84 (1 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Margherita, dai vieni al raduno, a bologna, fai un piacerino al Conte...vedrai...poi non avrai MAI più bisogno di psicoterapia...
> garantito come l'oro!


AH AH AH AH! 
Perchè mi suona come una minaccia? :mrgreen:

Comunque, Conte, non ce prova'!
Con la tua categoria ho già dato...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> AH AH AH AH!
> Perchè mi suona come una minaccia? :mrgreen:
> 
> Comunque, Conte, non ce prova'!
> Con la tua categoria ho già dato...


Macchè minaccia dai vieni, almeno leggi il 3d dedicato in privè, dai, su, non fare la timidina...


----------



## Margherita84 (1 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Macchè minaccia dai vieni, almeno leggi il 3d dedicato in privè, dai, su, non fare la timidina...


Conte, mi sa che che ti pacco e sono costretta a continuare la psicoterapia.
Sabato 9, come sabato questo, domenica e domenica l'altra ho il turno in redazione dalle 15 alle 23...

Maledetta gavetta. 
Ci credo che poi si finisce dallo strizzacervelli! :carneval:


----------



## Sabina (1 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verissimo bellissimo post.
> Insomma dopo che ti sei accorto che l'altro è andato con un'altro, amen, lo vedrai con una faccia diversa. O accetti che lui o lei sia una persona che fa anche questo, oppure amen.
> Ho verificato sulla mia pelle, che rischiare di diventare dipendenti da una persona o da un sentimento, è troppo rischioso.
> Meglio che l'amore sia e resti, un'incontro tra due libertà, che non si trasformino in schiavitù.


Quoto:up:


----------



## Alispezzate (1 Ottobre 2010)

Ciao Pastissi,

ho letto la tua storia ed ecco la mia opinione: lei mi sembra piuttosto indecisa ed egoista, secondo me faresti bene ad allontanarti o l'unico a farsi male sarai tu.
Finchè te ne stai lì a sua disposizione, lei non capirà mai cosa vuole davvero. Se tu sei certo di volerla perdonare e credi che ci sia ancora una possibilità per la vostra storia, lascia che se ne renda conto anche lei. 
Perchè davvero mi sembra che lei sia parecchio indecisa...


----------



## Donatello (1 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> E' la domanda che mi faccio ogni giorno.... lei come ha fatto???? Ed era lei l'ossessiva, la gelosa, la morbosa nei miei confronti....boooo


L'adulterio è un virus a cui nessuno può pensare di essere del tutto immune. Non lo ero io, non lo era mia moglie. Eppure entrambi credevamo di esserlo. Hai citato una parola importante: dignità. Ne cito io un'altra: coerenza. La coerenza con te stesso. Nei 20 anni di vita in più di te che ho vissuto, ho capito che la coerenza ai propri principi è la prima via per avere stima di se stessi. Ha un prezzo da pagare, in termini di dolore da sopportare. Però mette in grado di rispondere alle domande che ci angosciano. Guardati dall'esterno, giudicati come se tu giudicassi un altro. Poniti domande non solo nel presente, ma anche per il futuro. Oggi, nell'immediato, continuare a stare insieme ti darebbe "la dose" che attenua la crisi d'astinenza che ti coglie quando non stai con lei. Ma non si può vivere tutta la vita a "dosi". Guardati fra 5 o 10 anni, e verifica con te stesso se è davvero così che ti va bene che vada. Oppure se non è venuta l'ora di recidere la fune che ti lega a quell'ancora. E riprendere a navigare. La solitudine in fondo, non è un male: ho imparato che il vuoto intorno a noi non è solitudine, ma solo spazio libero in cui ridere, correndo a occhi chiusi. E ho imparato che il dolore dura sempre meno della felicità e che entrambi passano ed entrambi ritornano.
Fa quindi solo ciò che un domani ti renderà orgoglioso di te stesso, e non ciò che semplicemente allontana il dolore..


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> già sa di negativo ancora prima di leggerlo... per me è colpa del titolo...:dracula:
> 
> meglio "il cieco che si specchia"... non so perché ma ci ha un suo perché:mrgreen:


 
"Lo specchio cieco", al contrario del sottotitolo, non è un'espressione mia, ma di un amico poeta al quale l'ho "rubata". 
Trattando, i miei appunti, delle menzogne che l'umanità ha da sempre imparato a spacciare per verità allo scopo di sopravvivere a sé stesso, non penso potessi trovare titolo migliore. Peccato che sia un'accozzaglia di materiale quasi illeggibile.


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma Farfalla oggi non si e' vista, vero?


L'ho convinta a seguirmi in un luogo appartato, ho approfittato di lei e poi l'ho segregata per poterne abusare di nuovo in futuro.
 :diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto:














Mi ha fatto promettere di non rivelare il luogo dove è prigioniera


----------



## Irene (2 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> L'ho convinta a seguirmi in un luogo appartato, ho approfittato di lei e poi l'ho segregata per poterne abusare di nuovo in futuro.
> :diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto:
> 
> Mi ha fatto promettere di non rivelare il luogo dove è prigioniera


 
ma se sei tu il sequestratore...   come mai lei ti ha chiesto la promessa di non rivelare niente ??
hai sonno alce ?  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Ottobre 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> ma se sei tu il sequestratore...  come mai lei ti ha chiesto la promessa di non rivelare niente ??
> hai sonno alce ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Io magari ho sonno, ma tu dormi da un pezzo.................



Che pollastra! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Irene (2 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io magari ho sonno, ma tu dormi da un pezzo.................
> 
> 
> 
> Che pollastra! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


se vuoi vedere chi resiste di più sveglio fra me e te.. hai già perso in partenza..
caro il mio "galletto" spelacchiato..
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Ottobre 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> se vuoi vedere chi resiste di più sveglio fra me e te.. hai già perso in partenza..
> caro il mio "galletto" spelacchiato..
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
L'evidenza che tu non abbia catturato nemmeno il senso di questa mia ultima battuta non fa che confermare il fatto che tu stia già ronfando della grossa da parecchio assai. Anche di più......................


:sorriso2::sorriso::sorriso2::sorriso::sorriso2:


----------



## Papero (2 Ottobre 2010)

Ho dato la macchina a mio figlio che con due suoi amici è partito per l'oktoberfest... 

:unhappy:


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ho dato la macchina a mio figlio che con due suoi amici è partito per l'oktoberfest...
> 
> :unhappy:


 
.........Azz, ti piace soffrire, eh?!


----------



## Papero (2 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> .........Azz, ti piace soffrire, eh?!


in effetti si. ma ci teneva ad andarci e mi fido di lui


----------



## Pastissi (2 Ottobre 2010)

Ciao a tutti....
grazie di nuovo per i vostri consigli...

Vi aggiorno... Ieri ci siamo sentiti e dovevamo vederci.... ma poi non si è fatto nulla perchè alla fine non ha potuto per impegni familiari.... 

Oggi, per ora, non mi sono fatto sentire...e lei non si è fatta sentire... vediamo se fa il primo passo!

Saluti!


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti....
> grazie di nuovo per i vostri consigli...
> 
> Vi aggiorno... Ieri ci siamo sentiti e dovevamo vederci.... ma poi non si è fatto nulla perchè alla fine non ha potuto per impegni familiari....
> ...


ma anche se facesse il primo passo non sentirla, non rispondere evita del tutto lei, considerala morta e tu di certo se ricevessi una telefonata da un morto te la faresti sotto dalla paura, no?
Devi essere aria, non visibile, farà male, non lo nego, ma non stare al suo gioco, lei ti cerca solo perchè vuole te e altro, vuole la spensieratezza scopereccia ma vuole anche il rapporto con la persona fissa, tu sei li, sempre presente, il suo fidanzato anche se non lo sei quando ne ha voglia, e poi ha gli scopamici dall'altra parte (tu pensi solo il tizio, ma considera che potrebbero essere anche altri, anche molti altri).
Auguri e davvero vivi per te stesso, lei è morta.


----------



## Anna A (2 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> .........Azz, ti piace soffrire, eh?!


ehm, mi sa che soffre perché non lo hanno portato con loro..:mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## astonished (2 Ottobre 2010)

*OT*



Anna A ha detto:


> ehm, mi sa che soffre perché non lo hanno portato con loro..:mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao Anna,
forse  sbaglio ma non eri stata "emigrata" pure tu? Che tu sia stata reintegrata o che io ricordi male, mi fa comunque piacere che tu faccia ancora parte del foum.

Ciao Anna e scusate l'OT.


----------



## Pastissi (2 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma anche se facesse il primo passo non sentirla, non rispondere evita del tutto lei, considerala morta e tu di certo se ricevessi una telefonata da un morto te la faresti sotto dalla paura, no?
> Devi essere aria, non visibile, farà male, non lo nego, ma non stare al suo gioco, lei ti cerca solo perchè vuole te e altro, vuole la spensieratezza scopereccia ma vuole anche il rapporto con la persona fissa, tu sei li, sempre presente, il suo fidanzato anche se non lo sei quando ne ha voglia, e poi ha gli scopamici dall'altra parte (tu pensi solo il tizio, ma considera che potrebbero essere anche altri, anche molti altri).
> Auguri e davvero vivi per te stesso, lei è morta.


Fosse così semplice.... ho tanta voglia di stare con lei: mi manca!!!
Però non posso negare che tu abbia ragione!
Proverò a lottare ancora un pochino... poi inevitabilmente dovrò mollare se nulla cambierà!


----------



## Anna A (2 Ottobre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Anna,
> forse sbaglio ma non eri stata "emigrata" pure tu? Che tu sia stata reintegrata o che io ricordi male, mi fa comunque piacere che tu faccia ancora parte del foum.
> 
> Ciao Anna e scusate l'OT.


no. nessuna emigrazione. non ho votato e son rimasta qua.
ciao bel uomo!


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Fosse così semplice.... ho tanta voglia di stare con lei: mi manca!!!
> Però non posso negare che tu abbia ragione!
> Proverò a lottare ancora un pochino... poi inevitabilmente dovrò mollare se nulla cambierà!


Se vai dietro a lei vai dietro il suo essere una bambina che pesta i piedi e vuole tutto, le dari ragione di questo comportamento e mai e dico mai starà insieme con te seriamente, quindi decidi, o l'amante a vita oppure con un poco di dignità te ne vai.


----------



## aristocat (2 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Fosse così semplice.... ho tanta voglia di stare con lei: mi manca!!!
> Però non posso negare che tu abbia ragione!
> Proverò a lottare ancora un pochino... poi inevitabilmente dovrò mollare se nulla cambierà!


Ciao Pastissi ho letto la tua storia.
Ti chiedo umilmente scusa in anticipo per la franchezza di quello che sto per dirti. 

Da donna, temo che lei _senta_ che non sei tu quello giusto. E non credo che tu possa farci niente. Non è una cosa che dipende da tuoi meriti o da un tuo maggior/minore impegno. Sono sensazioni, affinità elettive; semplicemente.

Credo anche che lei non abbia ancora incontrato l'uomo che le toglierà ogni dubbio ... e il fiato..., forse verrà quando avrà preso sufficiente distanza dal vostro lunghissimo rapporto. 
Quando avrà la mente sgombra e serena.
Quindi le scelte di ripiego che fa in questo momento sono appunto tali. Il tuo nuke amico non è il Grande Amore della sua vita; forse è solo un modo poco ortodosso ma efficace, per farti capire che è finita e che soprattutto vuole dare una nuova impronta alla sua vita. Così come lo sono anche il farsi negare, il dare bidone a un appuntamento, lo sbottare e dirti cose amare tutto d'un fiato.

Io la vedo così.

Sul tuo amico: non ricordo come ti sei regolato, ma voglio sperare che lo abbia depennato dalla tua lista di amici. E' un atto dovuto, decisamente.

ari


----------



## Pastissi (3 Ottobre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ciao Pastissi ho letto la tua storia.
> Ti chiedo umilmente scusa in anticipo per la franchezza di quello che sto per dirti.
> 
> Da donna, temo che lei _senta_ che non sei tu quello giusto. E non credo che tu possa farci niente. Non è una cosa che dipende da tuoi meriti o da un tuo maggior/minore impegno. Sono sensazioni, affinità elettive; semplicemente.
> ...


Ciao Ari,
ieri credo ci sia stata la svolta.... noi viviamo in un piccolo paese quindi i punti di ritrovo per ragazzi (pub, locali ecc) sono concentrati in una zona molto piccola del paese.
Ieri lei era ad un battesimo con la famiglia e ha declinato il mio invito a vederci perchè dopo la cena doveva uscire con i suoi cugini e stare un po insieme a loro. Effettivamente verso le 23.30 è uscita con sorella, cugini e parenti ed è venuta al pub.... ma tempo mezz'ora ecco spuntare lui.... si avvicina e rimangono a parlare con circa un oretta (lei sempre seduta con parenti, sorelle e cugine) verso le 02.30 se ne vano insieme.... il tutto davanti a me! 
Non vi dico come ci sono rimasto....
Non che non sapessi come stanno le cose.... ma loro due da soli non li avevo mai visti e forse ho preso coscienza solo ieri di come stanno le cose!
Ho deciso di sparire...
come alcuni di voi mi hanno (giustamente) consigliato...
Penso che si può fare tutto... ma c'è modo e modo di farlo.... 
Mi ha visto che ero li.... mi ha fatto pure un sorriso..... cavolo.... fai andare via lui e poi raggiungilo!!! Non farti vedere...usa un po di tatto.... lo sai che sto male!! Niente.... ha fatto tutto con la massima scioltezza... 
Mi ha un'altra volta fatto male volutamente.... ora basta!
Spero che non mi cerchi.... ma se lo farà non le risponderò.... se ho ancora un briciolo di dignità la voglio salvare.... 
ho preso tutte le battaglie e pure la guerra! Ora penso a me e stop.
Scusate per questo ennesimo sfogo....
Buona giornata


----------



## Mari' (3 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Ciao Ari,
> ieri credo ci sia stata la svolta.... noi viviamo in un piccolo paese quindi i punti di ritrovo per ragazzi (pub, locali ecc) sono concentrati in una zona molto piccola del paese.
> Ieri lei era ad un battesimo con la famiglia e ha declinato il mio invito a vederci perchè dopo la cena doveva uscire con i suoi cugini e stare un po insieme a loro. Effettivamente verso le 23.30 è uscita con sorella, cugini e parenti ed è venuta al pub.... ma tempo mezz'ora ecco spuntare lui.... si avvicina e rimangono a parlare con circa un oretta (lei sempre seduta con parenti, sorelle e cugine) verso le 02.30 se ne vano insieme.... il tutto davanti a me!
> Non vi dico come ci sono rimasto....
> ...



... e quando ti capitera' d'incontrarla/li: Cambia strada! 


:up:​


----------



## Pastissi (3 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e quando ti capitera' d'incontrarla/li: Cambia strada!
> 
> 
> :up:​


Ieri stavo per seguirli e fare qualche cazzata... meglio se cambio strada...

Vorrei prendere lui e dirgli: "OH coglione guarda che oggi sei qui tutto contento ma 4 giorni fa eravamo a letto insieme, scemo"

Ma lo scemo sono io.....

Quello che direi a lei ve lo risparmio!


----------



## Mari' (3 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Ieri stavo per seguirli e fare qualche cazzata... meglio se cambio strada...
> 
> Vorrei prendere lui e dirgli:* "OH coglione guarda che oggi sei qui tutto contento ma 4 giorni fa eravamo a letto insieme, scemo"
> *
> ...



Lascia perdere, non ne vale la pena :ira: .


Tu non sei scemo, eri in buona fede ... e' lei quella che gioca sporco ... un giorno capirai il regalo che ti ha fatto "l'amico"  .


----------



## Pastissi (3 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lascia perdere, non ne vale la pena :ira: .
> 
> 
> Tu non sei scemo, eri in buona fede ... e' lei quella che gioca sporco ... un giorno capirai il regalo che ti ha fatto "l'amico"  .


Quello che mi da più fastisio è la BUGIA.
Cioè.... devi andare con lui? Allora non dirmi che non vieni con me per stare con i tuoi parenti (che dopo che lui è arrivato al pub non li ha più calcolati!)
La situazione la conosco.... sei stata chiara.... non ti ho detto di non vederlo ecc.... che senso ha dirmi balle? Per poi fare la cosa "sporca" proprio davanti ai miei occhi....
Sicuramente oggi si aspetterà un mio mess incavolato.... e/o quando vedrà che no le mando mess capirà che me la sono presa e (spero) non mi cercherà!


----------



## Donatello (3 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Ieri stavo per seguirli e fare qualche cazzata... meglio se cambio strada... Ma lo scemo sono io.....


No, caro mio.. non sei tu lo scemo. Chi è tradito non ha difese, è in balia del traditore. Tradire è di una facilità disarmante: basta una buona dose di faccia di bronzo e di predisposizione all'inganno. "Doti" molto comuni, direi. Ignorali e cancellali entrambi. So che in un paese piccolo è difficile, visto che alla fine vi ritrovate tutti negli stessi posti. Ma anche sparire sarebbe come ammettere che sei con la coda tra le gambe. Non sei tu quello che ha fatto del male agli altri. Quindi testa alta e coraggio... passerà..


----------



## Mari' (3 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> *Quello che mi da più fastisio è la BUGIA.
> Cioè.... devi andare con lui? Allora non dirmi che non vieni con me per stare con i tuoi parenti (che dopo che lui è arrivato al pub non li ha più calcolati!)*
> La situazione la conosco.... sei stata chiara.... non ti ho detto di non vederlo ecc.... che senso ha dirmi balle? Per poi fare la cosa "sporca" proprio davanti ai miei occhi....
> Sicuramente oggi si aspetterà un mio mess incavolato.... e/o quando vedrà che no le mando mess capirà che me la sono presa e (spero) non mi cercherà!


Ma forse non e' stata manco una bugia  molto  probabilmente  e' stato un imprevisto ... un piacevole imprevisto per lei ovviamente  .


Taglia del tutto qualsiasi contatto con lei.


----------



## Pastissi (3 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma forse non e' stata manco una bugia  molto  probabilmente  e' stato un imprevisto ... un piacevole imprevisto per lei ovviamente  .
> 
> 
> Taglia del tutto qualsiasi contatto con lei.



Si... ma che rabbia!!!! Essere presi così per il culo è una cosa ignobile da parte sua. Lo sa che sto male, lo sa che mi da fastidio, lo sai che verresti a letto con me "perchè sono bravo", lo sai che facendo così mi fai male! Porca miseria!!!

Sono curioso dopo ieri sera di vedere se ha il coraggio di cercarmi.... se ce l'ha non ha ne cuore ne cervello.... ma penso non lo farà.....tanto mi faccio sentire sempre io! Ma questa volta..... se ci riesco (ma ci devo riuscire).... non chiamerò! Non so se le sto facendo un favore o meno.... ma non posso più umiliarmi per una persona che non merita la mia attenzione!


----------



## Pastissi (3 Ottobre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> No, caro mio.. non sei tu lo scemo. Chi è tradito non ha difese, è in balia del traditore. Tradire è di una facilità disarmante: basta una buona dose di faccia di bronzo e di predisposizione all'inganno. "Doti" molto comuni, direi. Ignorali e cancellali entrambi. So che in un paese piccolo è difficile, visto che alla fine vi ritrovate tutti negli stessi posti. Ma anche sparire sarebbe come ammettere che sei con la coda tra le gambe. Non sei tu quello che ha fatto del male agli altri. Quindi testa alta e coraggio... passerà..


Sparire per lei.... non sarò più disponibile quando e come vuole.... certo non starò chiuso a casa il sabato sera per non incontrare lei! Poi comunque il fatto di andare in paese è una scelta... sono studente quindi posso fermarmi anche in città....torno in paese per amici e famiglia.... ma non è un obbligo! Da ora in poi tornerò meno e frequenterò più la città credo: + occasioni di conoscere gente, - possibilità di trovare lei!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Ciao Ari,
> ieri credo ci sia stata la svolta.... noi viviamo in un piccolo paese quindi i punti di ritrovo per ragazzi (pub, locali ecc) sono concentrati in una zona molto piccola del paese.
> Ieri lei era ad un battesimo con la famiglia e ha declinato il mio invito a vederci perchè dopo la cena doveva uscire con i suoi cugini e stare un po insieme a loro. Effettivamente verso le 23.30 è uscita con sorella, cugini e parenti ed è venuta al pub.... ma tempo mezz'ora ecco spuntare lui.... si avvicina e rimangono a parlare con circa un oretta (lei sempre seduta con parenti, sorelle e cugine) verso le 02.30 se ne vano insieme.... il tutto davanti a me!
> Non vi dico come ci sono rimasto....
> ...


Ma lei ha fatto benissimo a comportarsi così:
in questo modo per te la situazione è chiara, non ambigua.
Non l'ha fatto per farti stare male, io avrei agito nel suo stesso modo.
Prova a pensarci: lei dovrebbe limitare la sua libertà di stare al pub con amici o parenti o di incontrarsi con qualcuno ( anche se, come dice benissimo Marì, probabilmente si è trattato di una coincidenza) per non fare soffrire te?

Lei si è comportata così, tu non devi comportarti in relazione a lei, ma a te stesso.


----------



## Pastissi (3 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma lei ha fatto benissimo a comportarsi così:
> in questo modo per te la situazione è chiara, non ambigua.
> Non l'ha fatto per farti stare male, io avrei agito nel suo stesso modo.
> Prova a pensarci: lei dovrebbe limitare la sua libertà di stare al pub con amici o parenti o di incontrarsi con qualcuno ( anche se, come dice benissimo Marì, probabilmente si è trattato di una coincidenza) per non fare soffrire te?
> ...


Lei ha la libertà di fare ciò che vuole ovviamente...non stiamo più insieme.
Però dovrebbe avere almeno un po di tatto nei miei confronti di non allontanarsi con lui, dopo che mi "rifiuta" proprio perchè doveva andare coi suoi parenti. Dopo che mi dice che tra di loro non c'è nulla di importante... Mi sono sentito messo in secondo piano... Detesto pensare di essere, dopo 9 anni, meno importante di uno sconosciuto. Anche se posso capire che ora lui è la novità, spensieratezza, zero problemi, tutto bello!
Però dopo che mi dici che non puoi non puoi andartene via con lui di fronte a me!


----------



## Mari' (3 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Lei ha la libertà di fare ciò che vuole ovviamente...non stiamo più insieme. *Appunto!*
> Però dovrebbe avere almeno un po di tatto nei miei confronti di non allontanarsi con lui, dopo che mi "rifiuta" proprio perchè doveva andare coi suoi parenti. Dopo che mi dice che tra di loro non c'è nulla di importante... *Questo e' quello che ha voluto farti credere.* Mi sono sentito messo in secondo piano... *Purtroppo e' la triste realta'.* Detesto pensare di essere, dopo 9 anni, meno importante di uno sconosciuto. Anche se posso capire che ora lui è la novità, spensieratezza, zero problemi, tutto bello! *Prima te ne convincerai e meglio sara' per te, ti capisco, e' amaro, ma e' evidente. *
> Però dopo che mi dici che non puoi non puoi andartene via con lui di fronte a me!


Caro giovane amico, tu giudichi lei, le persone con il Tuo metro ... errore che a volte facevo/faccio anche io, ed e' sbagliato.

Cerca di fartene una ragione, quella ragazza non e' per te.


----------



## Daniele (3 Ottobre 2010)

Ragazzo, la tua ex è una baldracca, renditene conto e via, vuole te come sostituto o placebo di un rapporto stabile e vuole lui perchè è il giochetto sessuale del momento. Ci staresti con una che ti piglia dicendo che vuole stare con te ma dopo per divertimento personale dietro alle spalle inzia a farsi tutti e nessuno e dico nessuno ti dirà mai nulla, maagari ti rideranno dietro alle spalle quando passi? Guà  provato e già vissuto, motivo per cui se io scopro una tresca la racconto all'interessato, non per cattiveria o altro, solo per amore della vierità che allora ho avuto da  una sola persona e che tutt'ora ringrazio.


----------



## Mari' (3 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ragazzo, *la tua ex è una baldracca*, renditene conto e via, vuole te come sostituto o placebo di un rapporto stabile e vuole lui perchè è il giochetto sessuale del momento. Ci staresti con una che ti piglia dicendo che vuole stare con te ma dopo per divertimento personale dietro alle spalle inzia a farsi tutti e nessuno e dico nessuno ti dirà mai nulla, maagari ti rideranno dietro alle spalle quando passi? Guà  provato e già vissuto, motivo per cui se io scopro una tresca la racconto all'interessato, non per cattiveria o altro, solo per amore della vierità che allora ho avuto da  una sola persona e che tutt'ora ringrazio.



:uhoh:


Danieleeeeeee!!!​


----------



## Daniele (3 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :uhoh:
> 
> 
> Danieleeeeeee!!!​


Lui vuole sentirsi dire questo e glielo dò! Chhi se ne fotte della sua ex? Decisamente meglio una persona oneesta messa apposto che avere rispetto per una persona disonesta. Se quando mi successe la seconda volta a me qualcuno avesse chiamato la mia ex così mi avrebbe un poco scosso, però mi avrebbe reso molto concorde e felice perchè qualcuno mi capiva :up:


----------



## Daniele (3 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi, se solo vorrai io potrò dirti come non averla più tra le palle al pub (nel senso che non ci entrerà più se tu sarai li presente oppure uscirà se arriverai) e che non ti farà più male, io so come fare ma considera che io stesso quando potevo attuare un piano come quello che potrei dirti (ovviamente diverso) non l'ho fatto credendo negli anni passati insieme con la mia ex...e si è dimostrata una scelta sbagliata, ricorda, se vuoi stare bene tu io so come fare, ma devi essere pronto a farlo e chiedermelo ed allora ti dirò il come


----------



## Pastissi (3 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pastissi, se solo vorrai io potrò dirti come non averla più tra le palle al pub (nel senso che non ci entrerà più se tu sarai li presente oppure uscirà se arriverai) e che non ti farà più male, io so come fare ma considera che io stesso quando potevo attuare un piano come quello che potrei dirti (ovviamente diverso) non l'ho fatto credendo negli anni passati insieme con la mia ex...e si è dimostrata una scelta sbagliata, ricorda, se vuoi stare bene tu io so come fare, ma devi essere pronto a farlo e chiedermelo ed allora ti dirò il come


Daniele te lo chiedo!! 
anche in pvt...


----------



## Daniele (3 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Daniele te lo chiedo!!
> anche in pvt...


Allora la prendiamo larga così in pare ci arriverai anche tu. Lei ti cerca per un suo egoismo adesso, ma il vostro rapporto è finito e non si irprenderà più, da questo comportamento che vede il cornuto lasciato sempre più debole lei si fa forza, ma se tu diventassi per un qualche motivo fonte di sofferenza per lei solo nel vederti, non più piacevole da vedere (ma non per te :mrgreen:, è questo il gioco) tu saresti felice di vivere la tua vita e lei...ti eviterebbe. Per ora mi fermo qui, io so come diventare odioso e odiato nel giro di 10 secondi, ma per  ora ti lascio digerire questo! 
Pastissi, ricorda, se il suo toieggiare mentre ti tiene sul filo ti fa male, devbi staccartene, o con forza di volontà o con trucchetti (che in effetti funzionano alla grande).


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma Farfalla oggi non si e' vista, vero?


Eccomi sono tornata
Che bello che qualcuno noti la mia assenza


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> L'ho convinta a seguirmi in un luogo appartato, ho approfittato di lei e poi l'ho segregata per poterne abusare di nuovo in futuro.
> :diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto:
> 
> 
> ...





Irene ha detto:


> ma se sei tu il sequestratore...  come mai lei ti ha chiesto la promessa di non rivelare niente ??
> hai sonno alce ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
La verità cara Irene è che Alce è un signore.......
Gli avevo detto dove passavo il weekend mi ha fatto una graditissima sorpresa raggiungendomi e poi..:cooldue:.........per salvare la mia reputazione ha detto di aver approffitato di me ........:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> La verità cara Irene è che Alce è un signore.......
> Gli avevo detto dove passavo il weekend mi ha fatto una graditissima sorpresa raggiungendomi e poi..:cooldue:.........per salvare la mia reputazione ha detto di aver approffitato di me ........:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


Santo uomo Alce, e tu non sai che cosa non mi tocca fare per proteggerlo dagli assalti femminili. Povero Alce...vero eh? Le donne oggi sono troppo esigenti, e guai sbagliare qualcosa...
Ma ti prendessero un'attimo così come sei senza fare tante storie...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Lei ha la libertà di fare ciò che vuole ovviamente...non stiamo più insieme.
> Però dovrebbe avere almeno un po di tatto nei miei confronti di non allontanarsi con lui, dopo che mi "rifiuta" proprio perchè doveva andare coi suoi parenti. Dopo che mi dice che tra di loro non c'è nulla di importante... Mi sono sentito messo in secondo piano... Detesto pensare di essere, dopo 9 anni, meno importante di uno sconosciuto. Anche se posso capire che ora lui è la novità, spensieratezza, zero problemi, tutto bello!
> Però dopo che mi dici che non puoi non puoi andartene via con lui di fronte a me!


Senti non farti fregare. Fermati per favore.
Ti ha buttato via amen! Concentrati su tutte quelle che ti faranno sentire in primo piano. Non hai neppure l'idea di quello che proverai dentro di te, quando vedrai donne che ti cercano.
Se invece ti fermi lì, ti deprimi. Ma te lo giuro, SO cosa provi. 
Ma non ti mettere in discussione. Se vedi che oggettivamente sto sconosciuto vale molto meno di te, butta giù la scure e tagliale la testa dentro di te, dicendoti: in fondo è una cretina, una povera cretina che non mi merita. Fai come me, cerca sempre di essere meritevole del meglio, del meglio: esso arriverà quando meno te lo aspetti. E guai se quando il meglio arriva TU ti trovi a mani vuote. Girala a tuo vantaggio. Cavoli...
Il mare è grande e pieno di belle orchette...no? Delfine...cetacee varie!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Lei ha la libertà di fare ciò che vuole ovviamente...non stiamo più insieme.
> Però dovrebbe avere almeno un po di tatto nei miei confronti di non allontanarsi con lui, dopo che mi "rifiuta" proprio perchè doveva andare coi suoi parenti. Dopo che mi dice che tra di loro non c'è nulla di importante... Mi sono sentito messo in secondo piano... *Detesto pensare di essere, dopo 9 anni, meno importante di uno sconosciuto*. Anche se posso capire che ora lui è la novità, spensieratezza, zero problemi, tutto bello!
> Però dopo che mi dici che non puoi *non puoi andartene via* con lui di fronte a me!



Niente ci è dovuto, tesoro mio.....

Ah, come si sente la gioventù categorica e irruenta nelle tue parole!
Quando dici che non state più insieme.... hai detto tutto.

Non essere così presuntuoso da pensare quanto o quanto poco  puoi essere importante per lei dopo nove anni: questo lo sa solo lei.


----------



## Daniele (3 Ottobre 2010)

Dimmi quando vuoi che continuo con le care idee per renderti libero!! :up:


----------



## Pastissi (4 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dimmi quando vuoi che continuo con le care idee per renderti libero!! :up:


Vai all'infinito!!! Dimmele tutte!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Niente ci è dovuto, tesoro mio.....
> 
> Ah, come si sente la gioventù categorica e irruenta nelle tue parole!
> Quando dici che non state più insieme.... hai detto tutto.
> ...


Ah santissime parole contessina...santissime...
Oramai il diniego e le disillusioni la fanno da padrone!
E noi siamo tanto leopardiani ultimamente...:up:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Vai all'infinito!!! Dimmele tutte!


Pastissi...tu non hai idea...di cosa è in grado di vomitare daniele...contro la tua ex, Pastissi, per favore, contegno e dignità.
Ricordati sempre che un brutto giorno la tua ex potrebbe anche venir qui per caso e leggerti. Non offendiamo la gente alle spalle.
Ascolta il nonno qua, flirta con altre, seducine una e vedrai che ridimensionerai d'incanto i 9 anni. Magari ti dici, ok, era na minestra slungata...con sempre più acqua. Ok?

Daniele se scrivi cagate contro le donne adultere, ti bastono. Ok?
Vedi tu!:up:


----------



## Pastissi (4 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pastissi...tu non hai idea...di cosa è in grado di vomitare daniele...contro la tua ex, Pastissi, per favore, contegno e dignità.
> Ricordati sempre che un brutto giorno la tua ex potrebbe anche venir qui per caso e leggerti. Non offendiamo la gente alle spalle.
> Ascolta il nonno qua, flirta con altre, seducine una e vedrai che ridimensionerai d'incanto i 9 anni. Magari ti dici, ok, era na minestra slungata...con sempre più acqua. Ok?
> 
> ...


Non credevo che daniele fosse capace di tanta potenza.... non ho comunque nessuna intenzione di fare cose scandalose... se fossero consigli utili a levarmela dalla testa bene... ma non faccio pazzie tranquillo


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pastissi...tu non hai idea...di cosa è in grado di vomitare daniele...contro la tua ex, Pastissi, per favore, contegno e dignità.
> Ricordati sempre che un brutto giorno la tua ex potrebbe anche venir qui per caso e leggerti. Non offendiamo la gente alle spalle.
> Ascolta il nonno qua, flirta con altre, seducine una e vedrai che ridimensionerai d'incanto i 9 anni. Magari ti dici, ok, era na minestra slungata...con sempre più acqua. Ok?
> 
> ...


 
sono molto preoccupata anch'io su che tipo di suggerimenti può fare:mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Non credevo che daniele fosse capace di tanta potenza.... non ho comunque nessuna intenzione di fare cose scandalose... se fossero consigli utili a levarmela dalla testa bene... ma non faccio pazzie tranquillo


 
Non è che Daniele sia particolarmente "potente", ma purtroppo vive in uno stato tutto suo di paranoia e di odio a livello tale che potrebbe a volte oltrepassare il segno.
Una persona che già di suo dovesse essere predisposta a rancori e pensieri grevi rischierebbe, ascoltandolo, di vedersi trascinare in un gorgo di invettive e fiele e fiamme infernali che sicuramente non gli gioverebbe, tanto quanto non giova a Daniele.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (4 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Niente ci è dovuto, tesoro mio.....
> 
> Ah, come si sente la gioventù categorica e irruenta nelle tue parole!
> Quando dici che non state più insieme.... hai detto tutto.
> ...


Nulla è dovuto, neanche dietro offerta della luna. L'amore è dare, e non dà diritto a ricompense. E' tempo di dare all'amore la giusta dimensione:categoria umana e non suprema. 
Dunque preparati a trattarlo come cosa umana e scendi dal pero.
Ci sono tante altre cose ben più serie, nella vita.

PS: Chiara, hai una testa meravigliosa.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (4 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non è che Daniele sia particolarmente "potente", ma purtroppo vive in uno stato tutto suo di paranoia e di odio a livello tale che potrebbe a volte oltrepassare il segno.
> Una persona che già di suo dovesse essere predisposta a rancori e pensieri grevi rischierebbe, ascoltandolo, di vedersi trascinare in un gorgo di invettive e fiele e fiamme infernali che sicuramente non gli gioverebbe, tanto quanto non giova a Daniele.


Se Daniele sapesse cosa ho subito io dalla mia traditrice !!!!
Se solo sapesse come si sta bene senza rabbia !!!!

Non perdono, e ricordo (scusa se te l'ho rubata, Marì...), ma ho fatto pace con il passato


----------



## Papero (4 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma lei ha fatto benissimo a comportarsi così:
> in questo modo per te la situazione è chiara, non ambigua.
> Non l'ha fatto per farti stare male, io avrei agito nel suo stesso modo.
> Prova a pensarci: lei dovrebbe limitare la sua libertà di stare al pub con amici o parenti o di incontrarsi con qualcuno ( anche se, come dice benissimo Marì, probabilmente si è trattato di una coincidenza) per non fare soffrire te?
> ...



Cara Chiara ti squoto! Ci vuole tatto dopo che si esce da una storia di nove lunghi anni! Nello stesso locale c'è il tuo ex e sai benissimo che sta male come un cane per te... e stai un ora a parlare con la nuova fiamma? Per me è una bastardata bella e buona...

Lei, almeno per un pò, dovrebbe limitare la sua libertà, si, assolutamente si!


----------



## Papero (4 Ottobre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Se Daniele sapesse cosa ho subito io dalla mia traditrice !!!!
> Se solo sapesse come si sta bene senza rabbia !!!!
> 
> Non perdono ma ricordo (scusa se te l'ho rubata, Marì...)


Io pure. Io sono stato vittima e carnefice nello stesso tempo. Anch'io come te non perdono ma ricordo...


----------



## cleo81 (4 Ottobre 2010)

Dai Pastissi...
io quoto il Conte e la Contessina...
non stare più ad interrogarti su di lei e tantomeno sull'importanza che lei ti riconosce in questo momento... vai oltre, cammina lontano.
Questo rimuginare, per quanto tu non possa farne a meno (e io ti capisco) non può che farti male.

E ricorda che ogni fase della vita ha dei fondamentali punti di riferimento, ma difficilmente rimangono gli stessi per sempre. 
Questo non ne sminuisce l'importanza, non li svaluta, semplicemente deve farti capire che ne troverai altri.
Lo stesso vale per lei, che probabilmente lo ha già intuito.


----------



## Daniele (4 Ottobre 2010)

ragazzo, sei concorde con me che lei ti ha mancato di rispetto? Siamo daccordo che ti piglia per il sedere con le sue cavolate? Lei è cambiata, lei non è la ragazza ossessiva che stava con te, ma adesso è la ragazza che sta con tutti e nessuno (per ora il tizio e tu sei la ruota di scorta, visto che il tizio deve essere lo scopatore). Allora io all'epoca credetti nella buona fede dello sbaglio di lei, male feci, e faresti male nel farlo te. lei ti ha tradito fottendosene di te, del fatto che poteva lasciarti o parlarti prima, perchè era troppo difficile parlare e non credere alla confusione. La tua ex è come morta, la persona che ti ha voluto del bene adesso non solo non ti ama, ma non ti vuole più bene (voler bene ad una persona vuol dire volerle fare del bene). 
Due modi hai per farla raddizzare almeno per quanto riguarda il minimo di rispetto che dovrebbe portarti per via delle frasi che ancora ti dice, hai la strada buona che però comporterà usare un altro essere vivente (basta trovare chi si possa fare usare e che gli vada bene così) oppure se di lei vuoi cancellare ogni opportunità di ritorno, ricorda che sei un paesino e così come voi dovete per forza vedervi tu puoi volgere a favore tuo tutto.
Adesso sta a te scegliere la cosa, ricorda che quello che ti consiglierò non sarà di nessuna violenza e potrebbe solo essere psicologicamente provante per lei, ma tant'è che siccome un tradimento è ormai considerato nulla in termini psicologici fidati quello che potrei consigliarti sarebbe molto ma molto meno. 

Ricorda, quello che ti posso consigliare è solo per te e per te stesso, non ha valenza generale ed è attuabile solo nel tuo caso (e sei fortunato decisamente per essere in quella casistica).
Adesso devo andare e torno domani.
Ciao


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ragazzo, sei concorde con me che lei ti ha mancato di rispetto? Siamo daccordo che ti piglia per il sedere con le sue cavolate? Lei è cambiata, lei non è la ragazza ossessiva che stava con te, ma adesso è la ragazza che sta con tutti e nessuno (per ora il tizio e tu sei la ruota di scorta, visto che il tizio deve essere lo scopatore). Allora io all'epoca credetti nella buona fede dello sbaglio di lei, male feci, e faresti male nel farlo te. lei ti ha tradito fottendosene di te, del fatto che poteva lasciarti o parlarti prima, perchè era troppo difficile parlare e non credere alla confusione. La tua ex è come morta, la persona che ti ha voluto del bene adesso non solo non ti ama, ma non ti vuole più bene (voler bene ad una persona vuol dire volerle fare del bene).
> Due modi hai per farla raddizzare almeno per quanto riguarda il minimo di rispetto che dovrebbe portarti per via delle frasi che ancora ti dice, hai la strada buona che però comporterà usare un altro essere vivente (basta trovare chi si possa fare usare e che gli vada bene così) oppure se di lei vuoi cancellare ogni opportunità di ritorno, ricorda che sei un paesino e così come voi dovete per forza vedervi tu puoi volgere a favore tuo tutto.
> Adesso sta a te scegliere la cosa, ricorda che quello che ti consiglierò non sarà di nessuna violenza e potrebbe solo essere psicologicamente provante per lei, ma tant'è che siccome un tradimento è ormai considerato nulla in termini psicologici fidati quello che potrei consigliarti sarebbe molto ma molto meno.
> 
> ...


Scusa ma a me fà venire i brividi


----------



## Daniele (4 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma a me fà venire i brividi


Può essere, ma sai, dopo due tradimenti si impara a come rendere nulli i problemi della traditrice che riversa su chi ha tradito e in assurdo io qui sono esperto in un caso avendo usato alcuni escamotage psicologici creando per lo meno con la prima una particolare dipendenza della prima che mi ha tradito per sensi di colpa, io nel giro di 6 mesi ero felice e beato...lei un poco meno, ma almeno io che ero incolpevole di tutto sono riuscito ad avere un trapolino di lancio subito, con la seconda ho fatto l'errore di essere buono perchè lei era giovane...ed ho scoperto che i giovani vanno bastonati (metaforicamente) ad arte per evitare che lo facciano a noi, quindi leggo pastissi con analizzando tutto quello che prova e che scrive per aiutarlo con qualche metodo ad uscirne al meglio per se stesso e senza alcun danno, in un certo senso bisogna avere un poco di egoismo (difficile per il tradito) per sapersi fare i fattacci propri anche a spese del traditore.
Sono convinto che quando un tradito veda sia in una scelta che nell'altra una certa giustizia la sofferenza diminuisca in maniera evidente e siccome non sono l'unico tradito che conosco posso essere certo che ai traditi manca questo senso di giustizia. Il traditore molto spesso se ne esce dal rapporto con la strada spianata e l'altro invece...totalmente distrutto.
Parità di condizioni, io sono per questo equilibrio,però è difficile da creare e bisogna essere forti nella debolezza, cosa  che io l'ultima volta non ho fatto tendo a sottolineare seguendo consigli buonisti che mi hanno decisamente danneggiato.


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Se Daniele sapesse cosa ho subito io dalla mia traditrice !!!!
> Se solo sapesse come si sta bene senza rabbia !!!!
> 
> *Non perdono ma ricordo* (scusa se te l'ho rubata, Marì...)




Bisogna amare tanto, ma veramente tantissimo per perdonare ... ma dimenticare MAI! :ar:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Può essere, ma sai, dopo due tradimenti si impara a come rendere nulli i problemi della traditrice che riversa su chi ha tradito e in assurdo io qui sono esperto in un caso avendo usato alcuni escamotage psicologici creando per lo meno con la prima una particolare dipendenza della prima che mi ha tradito per sensi di colpa, io nel giro di 6 mesi ero felice e beato...lei un poco meno, ma almeno io che ero incolpevole di tutto sono riuscito ad avere un trapolino di lancio subito, con la seconda ho fatto l'errore di essere buono perchè lei era giovane...ed ho scoperto che i giovani vanno bastonati (metaforicamente) ad arte per evitare che lo facciano a noi, quindi leggo pastissi con analizzando tutto quello che prova e che scrive per aiutarlo con qualche metodo ad uscirne al meglio per se stesso e senza alcun danno, in un certo senso bisogna avere un poco di egoismo (difficile per il tradito) per sapersi fare i fattacci propri anche a spese del traditore.
> Sono convinto che quando un tradito veda sia in una scelta che nell'altra una certa giustizia la sofferenza diminuisca in maniera evidente e siccome non sono l'unico tradito che conosco posso essere certo che ai traditi manca questo senso di giustizia. Il traditore molto spesso se ne esce dal rapporto con la strada spianata e l'altro invece...totalmente distrutto.
> Parità di condizioni, io sono per questo equilibrio,però è difficile da creare e bisogna essere forti nella debolezza, cosa che io l'ultima volta non ho fatto tendo a sottolineare seguendo consigli buonisti che mi hanno decisamente danneggiato.


Scusa Daniele, ma il fatto che tra tutte le persone che qui dentro hanno subito un tradimento, SOLO TU hai questo tipo di reazioni, non ti fa pensare?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bisogna amare tanto, ma veramente tantissimo per perdonare ... ma dimenticare MAI! :ar:


 O.T.
Ciao bella, hai visto che sono tornata!!!


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> O.T.
> Ciao bella, hai visto che sono tornata!!!




ZIIIIIIIII!

Tutto OK?

​


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ZIIIIIIIII!​
> 
> Tutto OK?​
> ​


si leggi di là:up:


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> si leggi di là:up:


Dove?


----------



## Daniele (4 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Daniele, ma il fatto che tra tutte le persone che qui dentro hanno subito un tradimento, SOLO TU hai questo tipo di reazioni, non ti fa pensare?


Quanti sono stati di filato traditi due volte in sequenza continua da due persone diverse per motivi opposti? Credo di essere uno dei pochi che ha scoperto che chi tradisce è il problema, non chi è tradito (che ha comunque alcune sue colpe, ma mai del tradimento).


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quanti sono stati di filato traditi due volte in sequenza continua da due persone diverse per motivi opposti? Credo di essere uno dei pochi che ha scoperto che chi tradisce è il problema, non chi è tradito (che ha comunque alcune sue colpe, ma mai del tradimento).




:ira:


Smettila Daniele.​


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele se non fai il bravo ti mando in Russia  ... solo per il tuo bene, ovviamente :mrgreen:


http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/n...rsi-seppellire-vivi-per-20-minuti/54089?video


:carneval:​


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quanti sono stati di filato traditi due volte in sequenza continua da due persone diverse per motivi opposti? *Credo di essere uno dei pochi che ha scoperto che chi tradisce è il problema, non chi è tradito (che ha comunque alcune sue colpe, ma mai del tradimento).*





Guarda che la maggioranza la pensa come te. Anche questo è l'esempio di come vai per la tua strada senza leggere i commenti di molti.
Il problema è che gli altri, la maggioranza, sono riusciti ad andare oltre tu sei fermo ancora lì. Credo di avertelo detto 100 volte che è questa la cosa triste.
Te la canti e te la suoni da solo......E il fatto che ti è successo due volte di fila, forse dovrebbe farti riflettere


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dove?


dove hai chiesto di me


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> dove hai chiesto di me


Ho letto  :up:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Nulla è dovuto, neanche dietro offerta della luna. L'amore è dare, e non dà diritto a ricompense. E' tempo di dare all'amore la giusta dimensione:categoria umana e non suprema.
> Dunque preparati a trattarlo come cosa umana e scendi dal pero.
> Ci sono tante altre cose ben più serie, nella vita.
> 
> PS: Chiara, hai una testa meravigliosa.


Si...è vero...la sua testa...è carina!
Però Ettore anche dare e vedere che il dono non è per nulla gradito è frustrante...a conti fatti...con le donne io sono stato come quel personaggio della parabola evangelica, degli invitati a nozze...
Penso di dover imparare a donare solo a chi accoglie con braccia aperte.
Mi farebbe felice.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quanti sono stati di filato traditi due volte in sequenza continua da due persone diverse per motivi opposti? Credo di essere uno dei pochi che ha scoperto che chi tradisce è il problema, non chi è tradito (che ha comunque alcune sue colpe, ma mai del tradimento).


Quanti hanno compiuto le imprese che io ho compiuto?
E amico mio, l'ho sempre fatta franca, si ok, mi sono fatto anche la franca:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quanti hanno compiuto le imprese che io ho compiuto?
> E amico mio, l'ho sempre fatta franca, si ok*, mi sono fatto anche la franca:carneval:[/QUOTE*]
> 
> Conte.....:ira::cooldue::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quanti hanno compiuto le imprese che io ho compiuto?
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ... ci risiamo :cooldue: ... a pensarci bene :saggio: avevo nostalgia dei "tuoi" quote
> ...


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mari' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma li faccio sempre nello stesso modo
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mari' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma li faccio sempre nello stesso modo
> ...


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> [/B]
> Te la canti e te la suoni da solo......E il fatto che ti è successo due volte di fila, forse dovrebbe farti riflettere


Che molte donne su questo pianeta sono troie? Si ci ho riflettuto ed è questa la risoluzione finale supportata dalle immani stronzate che dicono molte mie amiche. Io stimo pochissime donne e quelle che sanno di essere stimate da me sono persone speciali (ed in questo sito ci sono, non temete e di certo io stimo Amarax e Anna per motivi molto diversi.)
Tutto questo è il mio vissuto ed è quello che sento io, non che siano così tutte le donne, ma io le vedo così!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che molte donne su questo pianeta sono troie? Si ci ho riflettuto ed è questa la risoluzione finale supportata dalle immani stronzate che dicono molte mie amiche. Io stimo pochissime donne e quelle che sanno di essere stimate da me sono persone speciali (ed in questo sito ci sono, non temete e di certo io stimo Amarax e Anna per motivi molto diversi.)
> Tutto questo è il mio vissuto ed è quello che sento io, non che siano così tutte le donne, ma io le vedo così!


Non ce la faccio Daniele, ci ho provato ma non ce la faccio........finchè usi parole come troia e puttana dubito che riusciremo a capirci


----------



## Donatello (5 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Daniele, ma il fatto che tra tutte le persone che qui dentro hanno subito un tradimento, SOLO TU hai questo tipo di reazioni, non ti fa pensare?


Credo che Daniele, a differenza di molti altri di noi, abbia solo un maggiore senso dell'indignazione. Non si ferma al commento sul singolo caso, ma vorrebbe proprio cambiare le cose, cercando una soluzione finale all'adulterio. Da un lato lo capisco. In amore, il tradimento della persona che si ama è una tra le più gravi ferite di cui si possa soffrire. Se mettessimo insieme tutta la sofferenza causata dalle corna supereremmo in altezza il Tibet, quindi non sono stupito dalla veemenza di Daniele.. Ma capisco anche che nessuna crociata potrà mai cambiare la natura poligama, e quindi adultera, dell'essere umano. La fedeltà costa, e la maggior parte delle persone pare non essere disposta a pagare questo prezzo... Così è sempre stato. Così, temo, sempre sarà..


----------



## Pastissi (5 Ottobre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> Credo che Daniele, a differenza di molti altri di noi, abbia solo un maggiore senso dell'indignazione. Non si ferma al commento sul singolo caso, ma vorrebbe proprio cambiare le cose, cercando una soluzione finale all'adulterio. Da un lato lo capisco. In amore, il tradimento della persona che si ama è una tra le più gravi ferite di cui si possa soffrire. Se mettessimo insieme tutta la sofferenza causata dalle corna supereremmo in altezza il Tibet, quindi non sono stupito dalla veemenza di Daniele.. Ma capisco anche che nessuna crociata potrà mai cambiare la natura poligama, e quindi adultera, dell'essere umano. La fedeltà costa, e la maggior parte delle persone pare non essere disposta a pagare questo prezzo... Così è sempre stato. Così, temo, sempre sarà..


Bel post! :up:


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2010)

*OT*



Pastissi ha detto:


> Bel post! :up:



Chi e' il personaggio del tuo avatar?


----------



## Pastissi (5 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi e' il personaggio del tuo avatar?


ahahahahha
dai un'occhiata qui....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z62k5MOpY3Q


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> ahahahahha
> dai un'occhiata qui....



Si si ho capito, grazie.


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio Daniele, ci ho provato ma non ce la faccio........finchè usi parole come troia e puttana dubito che riusciremo a capirci


Cosa devo usare? parole più belle per dire bugie e menzogne su quello che provo per le mie ex? Loro per me sono mere troie, null'altro, l'ultima in particolare! Cosa devo essere meno sincero per essere più caruccio? 
Farfalla, c'è un limite ed io scrivo sinceramente del mio vissuto, non invento cazzate e tutto il resto.
Sai perchè sono così duro con l'ultima stronza? Perchè chi tradisce e cerca di ricostruire prima o poi chiederà scusa per le stronzate immani dette, chi tradisce e poi finisce ad essere lasciato o a lasciare non ritratterà mai quello che ha detto e che ha ferito, considera che un tradimento fa molto male, ma il peggio non è quello, è tutto quello che concerne il dopo che può distruggere una persona ed il dopo che mi ha dedicato quell'essere inutile è stato di quanto peggiore e senza alcuna sensibilità rispetto al mio dolore che non hai idea! Ma lei lo fece per farmi reagire a suo dire...ma due anni nell'offendermi, nel darmi la colpa e tutto il resto sono duri, molto duri da digerire e lei ha usato quello che di più importante avevo detto a lei per ferirmi, per farmi del male, solo perchè così lei poteva sentirsi "grande".
Farfalla, non ti sei mai sentita stupendamente potente ad essere la causa della caduta di una persona forte e capace? Io non so cosa si prova, ma sapendo che lei l'ha fatto per se stessa ora mi rendo conto che deve dare molta sicurezza di sè...ed in questo lei mi ha ancora usato non chiedendosi se ero capace di sopportare, no non lo ero e lo avevo detto anche quando ci eravamo conosciuti e ribadito più volte.


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che molte donne su questo pianeta sono troie? Si ci ho riflettuto ed è questa la risoluzione finale supportata dalle immani stronzate che dicono molte mie amiche. Io stimo pochissime donne e quelle che sanno di essere stimate da me sono persone speciali (ed in questo sito ci sono, non temete e di certo io stimo Amarax e Anna per motivi molto diversi.)
> Tutto questo è il mio vissuto ed è quello che sento io, non che siano così tutte le donne, ma io le vedo così!


Il buon Daniele è uomo di non poca sostanza!
Un uomo che esibisce taniche piene di attivissima fiele che, depurato dall'istupidimento dovuto alla misericordia, all'oblìo ed alla necessità pelvica, si erge come un menhir di salgemma e sparge sè stesso sulle infinite dolcezze che sembra sentire l'uomo ben improsciuttato!

Egli è un Ossian che infila aghi roventi negli occhi degli amanti!

Ha però la sfortuna incalcolabile di essere lodato solo quando mostra clemenza, quando salva qualche menarcata dal suo giudizio morale universale e quando corrode la sua urlante crudezza in alambiccamenti flosci e flaccidi!

Sul suo cavallo ossuto e divorato dal tempo è proprio uno come lui che giungerà, allo squillo di una spaventosa tromba d'ottone, per separare il grano dalla zizzania!
E il cavallo di costui non sarà frenato da tutta la biada che i nostri forconi lascivi gli porgeranno, non si trasformerà nell'asino di Buridano e non smetterà di consumare i suoi zoccoli!

E' dalla terra fetida e intrisa dal seme che scorre sui pavimenti dei postriboli, dal sudore dei corpi bianchicci che si sfregano in segreto e dalle lacrime del giusto pugnalato che si è generato!

Un Prometeo moderno che racconta di aquile e fegati propri ed altrui!

Un vate del dolore che castiga malfattori e donne!

Il dolore di donne e malfattori che ha per castigo d'esser vate!

Un malfattore, per donne che hanno il castigo da un vate!

Ed ogni altra permutazione possibile...

Infelice.


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il buon Daniele è uomo di non poca sostanza!
> Un uomo che esibisce taniche piene di attivissima fiele che, depurato dall'istupidimento dovuto alla misericordia, all'oblìo ed alla necessità pelvica, si erge come un menhir di salgemma e sparge sè stesso sulle infinite dolcezze che sembra sentire l'uomo ben improsciuttato!
> 
> Egli è un Ossian che infila aghi roventi negli occhi degli amanti!
> ...


Ecco un uomo che mi apprezza!!!! :up:


----------



## cleo81 (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ecco un uomo che mi apprezza!!!! :up:


Ti apprezza...
ma la sua conclusione è quella di noi tutti...
ti continui a fare del male condannandoti all'infelicità.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio Daniele, ci ho provato ma non ce la faccio........finchè usi parole come troia e puttana dubito che riusciremo a capirci


Beh, come dire, per fortuna che tante sono come dice lui no?
Per me è na vera sagra no? 
Dai dopo vengono a piangere da me...
Conte...danielino me ga dito putana, il cattivone. Ma no, dai qua, fa la brava, non è come pensa lui, qua dai, danielino ti ha fatto la bua? 
Si lo so che eri una brava ragazza, lo so che se davi ascolto a Daniele anzichè a me non saresti diventata così...lo so, ma oramai lo sei diventata...dai che ti importa? Finchè c'è musica si balla no?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> Credo che Daniele, a differenza di molti altri di noi, abbia solo un maggiore senso dell'indignazione. Non si ferma al commento sul singolo caso, ma vorrebbe proprio cambiare le cose, cercando una soluzione finale all'adulterio. Da un lato lo capisco. In amore, il tradimento della persona che si ama è una tra le più gravi ferite di cui si possa soffrire. Se mettessimo insieme tutta la sofferenza causata dalle corna supereremmo in altezza il Tibet, quindi non sono stupito dalla veemenza di Daniele.. Ma capisco anche che nessuna crociata potrà mai cambiare la natura poligama, e quindi adultera, dell'essere umano. La fedeltà costa, e la maggior parte delle persone pare non essere disposta a pagare questo prezzo... Così è sempre stato. Così, temo, sempre sarà..


No mio caro...
L'uomo furbo fa i so conti.
Dopo un'appurata analisi economica agisce.


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh, come dire, per fortuna che tante sono come dice lui no?
> Per me è na vera sagra no?
> Dai dopo vengono a piangere da me...
> Conte...danielino me ga dito putana, il cattivone. Ma no, dai qua, fa la brava, non è come pensa lui, qua dai, danielino ti ha fatto la bua?
> Si lo so che eri una brava ragazza, lo so che se davi ascolto a Daniele anzichè a me non saresti diventata così...lo so, ma oramai lo sei diventata...dai che ti importa? Finchè c'è musica si balla no?




Pinceton, ma quelle che corrono a piangere da te, sono tutte come le ex di Dianiele?!  ... voglio sperare di no!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ecco un uomo che mi apprezza!!!! :up:


Ecco un'altra cosa che non capisci...
Nessuno qui ti disprezza, o meglio io no di sicuro. 
Non concepisco il definire troia una donna che ti ha tradito, stronza si ma troia no.
Dopodichè il mio dispiacere è nel vedere che non sei in grado di andare avanti
Sei fermo al minuto dopo in cui hai scoperto il tradimento


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco un'altra cosa che non capisci...
> Nessuno qui ti disprezza, o meglio io no di sicuro.
> Non concepisco il definire troia una donna che ti ha tradito, stronza si ma troia no.
> Dopodichè il mio dispiacere è nel vedere che non sei in grado di andare avanti
> Sei fermo al minuto dopo in cui hai scoperto il tradimento


Pensa bene a cosa significhi troia e pensa bene a come si è comportata la mia ex, solo per sesso, per dimostrare a se stessa qualcosa di idiota (perchè un uomo farà sesso con te bella o cessa che sia (ma mariangela di fantozzi proprio no) a prescindere, basta che sia gratis), usando il sesso, solo il sesso con uno che oltretutto non la apprezzava affatto, ma era gratis...come dire di no a qualcosa gratis? Lei si è venduta a prezzo 0, manco una mignotta si svenderebbe per così poco!
La differenza tra una troia ed una stronza è riguardante il sesso, ma se volete uso la partola stronza, ma con la consapevolezza che per me vorrà dire troia, un atto ipocrita ma che se può piacere lo faccio!


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pensa bene a cosa significhi troia e pensa bene a come si è comportata la mia ex, solo per sesso, per dimostrare a se stessa qualcosa di idiota (perchè un uomo farà sesso con te bella o cessa che sia (ma mariangela di fantozzi proprio no) a prescindere, basta che sia gratis), usando il sesso, solo il sesso con uno che oltretutto non la apprezzava affatto, ma era gratis...come dire di no a qualcosa gratis? Lei si è venduta a prezzo 0, manco una mignotta si svenderebbe per così poco!




:uhoh:

Tu invece di migliorare, peggiori ... il forum non ti aiuta di certo.​


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :uhoh:
> 
> Tu invece di migliorare, peggiori ... il forum non ti aiuta di certo.​


Non centra il forum, centrano delle situazioni a casa mia che sono figlie di quello che mi fece la "stronza", solitamente tutto perdura molto più a lungo delle azioni e i miei due anni di inattività completa porteranno a conseguenze per almeno 10 anni!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pensa bene a cosa significhi troia e pensa bene a come si è comportata la mia ex, solo per sesso, per dimostrare a se stessa qualcosa di idiota (perchè un uomo farà sesso con te bella o cessa che sia (ma mariangela di fantozzi proprio no) a prescindere, basta che sia gratis), usando il sesso, solo il sesso con uno che oltretutto non la apprezzava affatto, ma era gratis...come dire di no a qualcosa gratis? Lei si è venduta a prezzo 0, manco una mignotta si svenderebbe per così poco!
> La differenza tra una troia ed una stronza è riguardante il sesso, ma se volete uso la partola stronza, ma con la consapevolezza che per me vorrà dire troia, un atto ipocrita ma che se può piacere lo faccio!


Daniele questa è a tua visione dei fatti. Come mi piacerebbe sentire la sua campana. Non si è venduta Daniele. Questa è la tua visione distorta. Se una donna va con un uomo ci va perchè le va di farlo, non per un tornaconto o meglio c'è chi lo fa e quelle sono le troie.
Io non ho ricevuto regali (almeno non materiali) ma mai un secondo ho avuto la sensazione di vendirmi a prezzo 0. MAI
C'è una bella differenza tra troia e stronza. Almeno per me. E' una stronza per quello che ti ha fatto come posso sentirmi io stronza per quello che ho fatto a mio marito. Ma ti assicuro che il termine troia qui non c'entra. Anche perchè se vale per lei probabilmente nella tua testa vale anche per me e per tutte quelle che hanno tradito.
Non mi piacerebbe averti davanti il giorno che mi definisci così


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non centra il forum, centrano delle situazioni a casa mia che sono figlie di quello che mi fece la "stronza", solitamente tutto perdura molto più a lungo delle azioni e i miei due anni di inattività completa porteranno a conseguenze per almeno 10 anni!



*Allora quando hai aperto questo 3d ci hai preso in giro, per culo?* 

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1041


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Allora quando hai aperto questo 3d ci hai preso in giro, per culo?*
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1041


Purtroppo le vicende mi hanno portato a tirare fuori in questi giorni altri 1000 euro...che in cso diverso non sarebbero usciti!
Ovviamente adesso devo pensare a come risolvere molte cose.
Per farfalla, troia è quella che usa il sesso per un tornaconto che non sia economico e lei l'ha usato per un suo tornaconto per una cosa orribile che l'ha resa quello che è. Chi usa il sesso non per il sesso in se stesso ma per altri motivi non è solo una stronza.


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Purtroppo le vicende mi hanno portato a tirare fuori in questi giorni altri 1000 euro...che in cso diverso non sarebbero usciti!
> Ovviamente adesso devo pensare a come risolvere molte cose.*
> Per farfalla, troia è quella che usa il sesso per un tornaconto che non sia economico e lei l'ha usato per un suo tornaconto per una cosa orribile che l'ha resa quello che è. Chi usa il sesso non per il sesso in se stesso ma per altri motivi non è solo una stronza.



Non e' una buona scusa :ira:, trovane un'altra ... la cosa che devi fare/pensare E' farti passare questa Ossessione.


----------



## Papero (5 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quanti hanno compiuto le imprese che io ho compiuto?
> ...


----------



## Papero (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele

nella mia esperienza extraconiugale io mi sono imbattuto in una bellissima fedifraga traditrice seriale con tendenze narcisiste borderline. La cosa mi ha segnato, probabilmente per sempre, ma adesso è finita e sono nuovamente me stesso. Il forum a me ha aiutato parecchio, rilassati e fatti consigliare da queste belle persone.

:up:


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Daniele
> 
> nella mia esperienza extraconiugale io mi sono imbattuto in una bellissima fedifraga traditrice seriale con tendenze narcisiste borderline. La cosa mi ha segnato, probabilmente per sempre, ma adesso è finita e sono nuovamente me stesso. Il forum a me ha aiutato parecchio, rilassati e *f**atti consigliare da queste belle persone.*
> 
> :up:



... con chi ce l'hai?   :lipstick:


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

Allora, ci sono menti che pur dando ad un input un output simile alle altri hanno altri meccanismi, alcuni persino totalmente differenti e quindi incompatibili, come il voler progrsammare su una macchina RISC con codice CISC.
Per Pastissi voglio solo dirgli che lei sta dando messaggi con il suo comportamento anche se a parole dice ben altro, devi per forza metterla davanti al suo dualismo e bloccarla li davanti, e chiederle perchè è così incapace di ammettere la verità...questo le farà un male cane e libererà pastissi da una ex fastidiosa che non lo lascia vivere la sua vita.
Se poi lei permane nel suo dualismo con lui esiste solo un'altra strada ma che dirò poi.


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Daniele
> 
> nella mia esperienza extraconiugale io mi sono imbattuto in una bellissima fedifraga traditrice seriale con tendenze narcisiste borderline. La cosa mi ha segnato, probabilmente per sempre, ma adesso è finita e sono nuovamente me stesso. Il forum a me ha aiutato parecchio, rilassati e fatti consigliare da queste belle persone.
> 
> :up:


Papero, ci sono persone che senza nessun problema si lasciano indietro il passato e via, è così difficile pensare che non tutti sono così? Che ci sono persone che il passato lo hanno li presente come le vicende che vivono? Se ci sono queste persone cosa si fa? Tutti i buoni consigli che valgono per gli altri distruggerebbero solo questi.


----------



## Donatello (5 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No mio caro... L'uomo furbo fa i so conti. Dopo un'appurata analisi economica agisce.


Appunto: la realtà insegna che sono poche le persone in grado di fare l'analisi "economica" a cui ti riferisci... I più trascurano i costi occulti del tradimento (e non alludo a quelli per gli avvocati divorzisti)


----------



## Papero (5 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... con chi ce l'hai?   :lipstick:


se ce l'avevo con qualcuno sostituivo "belle persone" con "merde"

:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... con chi ce l'hai? :lipstick:


Parla di me:lipstick:


----------



## Pastissi (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, ci sono menti che pur dando ad un input un output simile alle altri hanno altri meccanismi, alcuni persino totalmente differenti e quindi incompatibili, come il voler progrsammare su una macchina RISC con codice CISC.
> Per Pastissi voglio solo dirgli che lei sta dando messaggi con il suo comportamento anche se a parole dice ben altro, devi per forza metterla davanti al suo dualismo e bloccarla li davanti, e chiederle perchè è così incapace di ammettere la verità...questo le farà un male cane e libererà pastissi da una ex fastidiosa che non lo lascia vivere la sua vita.
> Se poi lei permane nel suo dualismo con lui esiste solo un'altra strada ma che dirò poi.


Questo mi interessa.....


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Questo mi interessa.....


Past, prova a pensare se non sia meglio imparare ad essere superiori a certe cose e certa gente. Prova a pensare che l'unico vero valore di una persona è incentrato sul suo equilibrio personale.
Prova a pensare che l'equilibrio di una persona non può essere ottenuto sulla base dell'appoggio alle virtù od ai difetti altrui.
Lascia perdere i consigli forcaioli. Pensa a trovare te stesso e valorizzarlo.


----------



## Pastissi (5 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Past, prova a pensare se non sia meglio imparare ad essere superiori a certe cose e certa gente. Prova a pensare che l'unico vero valore di una persona è incentrato sul suo equilibrio personale.
> Prova a pensare che l'equilibrio di una persona non può essere ottenuto sulla base dell'appoggio alle virtù od ai difetti altrui.
> Lascia perdere i consigli forcaioli. Pensa a trovare te stesso e valorizzarlo.


Purtroppo ora come ora non ho equilibrio.... Faccio esattamente le cose che so che non dovrei fare.... E di conseguenza non penso a me stesso anzi so perfettamente che mi sto facendo del male.... MI sto buttando in situazioni che non porteranno a nulla se non a farmi star male.. ma non riesco a staccarmi da quella persona... penso che per lei sia la stessa cosa per i motivi che mille volte abbiamo detto....ma lei è in una situazione ben differente dalla mia! Io sono alle prese ancora con sentimenti d'amore....lei no!


----------



## Margherita84 (5 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Purtroppo ora come ora non ho equilibrio.... Faccio esattamente le cose che so che non dovrei fare.... E di conseguenza non penso a me stesso anzi so perfettamente che mi sto facendo del male.... MI sto buttando in situazioni che non porteranno a nulla se non a farmi star male.. ma non riesco a staccarmi da quella persona... penso che per lei sia la stessa cosa per i motivi che mille volte abbiamo detto....ma lei è in una situazione ben differente dalla mia! Io sono alle prese ancora con sentimenti d'amore....lei no!


Non voglio difenderla. Dico solo che non puoi pensare che lei sia più lucida di te. Probabilmente il suo cervello ormai è andato in pappa e sta tentando soluzioni alla cieca.
E' esattamente quello che è successo a me e conosco la sensazione. Con il particolare che nel mio caso quella sono ero io.

Non starle addosso. E' la cosa peggiore che puoi fare. Schiena dritta e vedrai che tornerà. O forse no, ma tu comunque ti sarai salvato la dignità. Onsetamente, ti auguro di no.

Perchè poi, molto probabilmente, sarai tu a non volerla più...
...che è quello che sta succedendo a me. E poi, con persone con questo carattere...  sì, che sono cazzi.

In ogni caso penso che quando franano storie così lunghe, un pò di calvario lo si deve passare necessariamente.


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi, senza parlare troppo devi dirle che lei ti dice delle cose e ne dimostra altre ed anche se è confusa non ha il diritto di usarti e farti del male. Se non ti vuole deve essere una cosa senza ne se e senza ne ma ed anche se ci starai male fidati ce dopo starai meglio, se lei è in dubbio dille chiaro e tondo che tu non sei li ad aspettarla dopo che avrà fatto il suo giro di giostra, se ha dei dubbi ancora sul suo futuro con te (e per me non ce ne sono, non ti vuole anche se magari non lo sa ancora) non dve permettersi di prenderti per il culo e sinceramente un periodo senza pensare a rapporti ed altro non farebbe male ne a te che a lei.
Quando si è confusi la migliore cosa è fermarsi per un periodo e meditare un poco, non gettarsi nella mischia come dei lottatori di Sumo!


----------



## Pastissi (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pastissi, senza parlare troppo devi dirle che lei ti dice delle cose e ne dimostra altre ed anche se è confusa non ha il diritto di usarti e farti del male. Se non ti vuole deve essere una cosa senza ne se e senza ne ma ed anche se ci starai male fidati ce dopo starai meglio, se lei è in dubbio dille chiaro e tondo che tu non sei li ad aspettarla dopo che avrà fatto il suo giro di giostra, se ha dei dubbi ancora sul suo futuro con te (e per me non ce ne sono, non ti vuole anche se magari non lo sa ancora) non dve permettersi di prenderti per il culo e sinceramente un periodo senza pensare a rapporti ed altro non farebbe male ne a te che a lei.


Lei me lo ha detto che non mi vuole più.....aggiungendo sempre il famosissimo "PER ORA".... Ragazzi sia chiaro....il problema sono io.... Lei mi vuole ancora bene e i 9 anni passati ce li ricordiamo entrambi anche a livello sessuale.... ma sono io che sto combattendo coi mulini a vento.... lei avrà ogni tanto dei dubbi sicuramente.... ma sta molto meglio di me sicuramente per tanti motivi.
Io sto combattendo una guerra gia persa... ma non riesco a non farlo.... non voglio avere rimpianti...forse un giorno avrò il rimpianto di non averle lasciato tempo....forse....ma ora non riesco a non fare nulla..... Poi quando vedo che lei ogni tanto cede.... quando leggo nei suoi occhi ancora l'amore..... in quel momento mi riempio di forze per continuare la mia "battaglia"..... purtroppo è un ciclo infinito....


----------



## Margherita84 (5 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Lei me lo ha detto che non mi vuole più.....aggiungendo sempre il famosissimo "PER ORA".... Ragazzi sia chiaro....il problema sono io.... Lei mi vuole ancora bene e i 9 anni passati ce li ricordiamo entrambi anche a livello sessuale.... ma sono io che sto combattendo coi mulini a vento.... lei avrà ogni tanto dei dubbi sicuramente.... ma sta molto meglio di me sicuramente per tanti motivi.
> Io sto combattendo una guerra gia persa... ma non riesco a non farlo.... non voglio avere rimpianti...forse un giorno avrò il rimpianto di non averle lasciato tempo....forse....ma ora non riesco a non fare nulla..... Poi quando vedo che lei ogni tanto cede.... quando leggo nei suoi occhi ancora l'amore..... in quel momento mi riempio di forze per continuare la mia "battaglia"..... purtroppo è un ciclo infinito....


Io ieri al mio ex ho detto che non me la sento di continuare a vederelo.
L'ha presa come una reazione isterica. Poi ha avuto una crisi di nervi e l'ho dovuto riaccompagnare a casa.

E oggi mi chiama e mi fa "ma mi vuoi bene, lo vedo.. e allora? io non ti lascio in pace perchè vedo che mi vuoi bene". E certo, ci mancherebbe.

"Ma siamo stati tanto bene insieme le ultime volte che siamo usciti". E se io gli faccio notare che abbiamo litigato tutto il tempo, dice che nego l'evidenza.

...ragazzi, è straziante...


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Ottobre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Io ieri al mio ex ho detto che non me la sento di continuare a vederelo.
> L'ha presa come una reazione isterica. Poi ha avuto una crisi di nervi e l'ho dovuto riaccompagnare a casa.
> 
> E oggi mi chiama e mi fa "ma mi vuoi bene, lo vedo.. e allora? io non ti lascio in pace perchè vedo che mi vuoi bene". E certo, ci mancherebbe.
> ...



Si vede che sei una persona sensibile, e che riesci a conservare i bei ricordi che hai condiviso col tuo ex, a prescindere dal male che ti ha fatto.

Capisco come questo tuo bellissimo carattere ti porti a soffrire anche quando, per il bene tuo, ma anche degli altri, sei costretta a mettere alla porta il passato.

E' straziante, lo immagino... ma stai facendo quello che è buono e necessario fare... ricordo la tua storia, mi spiace che tu sia stata così male da dover contattare uno psicologo...

Che ne dici di aggiornare il tuon thread? Così anche chi non ha letto la tua storia a suo tempo la può ritrovare facilmente... e così avrai ancora più persone a fare il tifo per te


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pensa bene a cosa significhi troia e pensa bene a come si è comportata la mia ex, solo per sesso, per dimostrare a se stessa qualcosa di idiota (*perchè un uomo farà sesso con te bella o cessa che sia* (ma mariangela di fantozzi proprio no) *a prescindere, basta che sia gratis)*, usando il sesso, solo il sesso con uno che oltretutto non la apprezzava affatto, ma era gratis...come dire di no a qualcosa gratis? Lei si è venduta a prezzo 0, manco una mignotta si svenderebbe per così poco!
> La differenza tra una troia ed una stronza è riguardante il sesso, ma se volete uso la partola stronza, ma con la consapevolezza che per me vorrà dire troia, un atto ipocrita ma che se può piacere lo faccio!


grande considerazione del tuo genere.....


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Lei me lo ha detto che non mi vuole più.....aggiungendo sempre il famosissimo "PER ORA"....


Non esiste dire così, non esiste, perchè in questo modo lei ti tiene al guinzaglio per quando vorrà un rapporto serio se non troverà di meglio, tu sei la ruota di scorta adesso.
Pastissi, lei deve non aggiungere il PER ORA e deve avere il coraggio di fare una scelta coerente e che sarà mantenuta, con quel PER ORA rende ben evdente che non ti vuole bene ma ti dice di volertene per tenerti comunque li presente.
Pastissi, non solo tu lotti contro i mulini a vento, ma se continui ci sarà la certezza che il PER ORA diventerà un mai, mentre se non la senti, se non ci sei, se non ci sarai almeno ti rifarai una vita.
Vuoi un modo sicuro, distruggi la possibilità di avere rapporti con lei, fallo e vedrai che sarà tutto perfetto.


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> grande considerazione del tuo genere.....


La media maschile è "basta che respiri" , quindi quando una donna crede di essere speciale per essersi scopata un uomo...bisogna ricordare che lei respirava.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> Appunto: la realtà insegna che sono poche le persone in grado di fare l'analisi "economica" a cui ti riferisci... I più trascurano i costi occulti del tradimento (e non alludo a quelli per gli avvocati divorzisti)


Hai mai letto Sesso e ragione di Posner?
Un libro fantastico.
Poi molte cose le ho capite leggendo i libri di Ares. Sulla vita privata delle persone lungo i secoli.
Infine altro testo illuminante per me è stato "L'arte di persuadere sè stessi" di Boudon.
Mio caro quotidianamente mi imbatto con persone che hanno le loro buone ragioni per credere a idee false. 

I costi occulti del tradimento sono tanti eh?
Le vie sono molto perigliose...

Ma non pensi che in definitiva sia stato geniale e astuto da parte mia riuscire a trovare una formula matrimoniale poco ipocrita? 
Stiamo assieme, perchè " ci conviene". 
Quel giorno che ci "converrà" abitare in case diverse lo faremo.
E ho in mio zio un modello.

Io starei male, solo se non avessi ad ogni passo, una valida alternativa.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> La media maschile è "basta che respiri" , quindi quando una donna crede di essere speciale per essersi scopata un uomo...bisogna ricordare che lei respirava.



E' vero che molti uomini, in una fase della loro vita, sono per il "basta che respiri".
E' vero che alcuni uomini sono sempre in quella fase.

Ma non la maggior parte. Persino gli uomini conservano una certa dignità 
Se tu sei convinto di questo... che ne pensi tu, personalmente?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Purtroppo ora come ora non ho equilibrio.... Faccio esattamente le cose che so che non dovrei fare.... E di conseguenza non penso a me stesso anzi so perfettamente che mi sto facendo del male.... MI sto buttando in situazioni che non porteranno a nulla se non a farmi star male.. ma non riesco a staccarmi da quella persona... penso che per lei sia la stessa cosa per i motivi che mille volte abbiamo detto....ma lei è in una situazione ben differente dalla mia! Io sono alle prese ancora con sentimenti d'amore....lei no!


Ecco ti stai rispondendo da solo.
Lei conta molto sul fatto che sei debole eh? TU la ami.
Lei no. Per lei non sarà nessuna fatica staccarsi da te.
magari un giorno ti potrà rimpiangere chi può dirlo.
Amico mio, stai solo imparando, che è un errore madornale consacrarsi ad un'altro essere umano, che è debole e fallace quanto te.
Magari lei ha solo bisogno di un nuovo diverso. Tutto lì.


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Se tu sei convinto di questo... che ne pensi tu, personalmente?


Sono uomo, sento uomini parlare e le donne diventano "fighe" e non donne nelle loro parole, devo forse dire altro? Poi la scusante per fare questo è semplice, il fai da te è triste, meglio una donna che fa il tuo lavoro e via, no?  
Il tutto non da pochi uomini. SI ci sono uomini che non la pensano così, ma molti, moltissimi la pensano in questo modo e molti di quelli che una donna si è portata da parte la pensava in quel modo, lei non lo sapeva, ma era solo un succedaneo alla mano  (che immagine schifosa in effetti)


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Io ieri al mio ex ho detto che non me la sento di continuare a vederelo.
> L'ha presa come una reazione isterica. Poi ha avuto una crisi di nervi e l'ho dovuto riaccompagnare a casa.
> 
> E oggi mi chiama e mi fa "ma mi vuoi bene, lo vedo.. e allora? io non ti lascio in pace perchè vedo che mi vuoi bene". E certo, ci mancherebbe.
> ...


Mia cara: lui è sempre stato così.
Ma adesso te ne accorgi e non lo accetti più.
Casomai ti dai della stupida per esserti messa con uno del genere no?
Sti uomini che fatica che fanno a rassegnarsi eh?


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono uomo, sento uomini parlare e le donne diventano "fighe" e non donne nelle loro parole, devo forse dire altro? Poi la scusante per fare questo è semplice, il fai da te è triste, meglio una donna che fa il tuo lavoro e via, no?
> Il tutto non da pochi uomini. SI ci sono uomini che non la pensano così, ma molti, moltissimi la pensano in questo modo e molti di quelli che una donna si è portata da parte la pensava in quel modo, lei non lo sapeva, ma era solo un succedaneo alla mano  (che immagine schifosa in effetti)



Anceh io ho amici uomini. Magari meno di te, e magari mi dirai che non dicono certe cose a una donna 
Ma mi pregio di avere amici molto sinceri... e sono belle persone. 
Mi ricordo quante discussioni proprio sugli uomini che parlano di donne "pisellabili" e "materassabili".

Quello che i miei amici confessano senza problemi è che si farebbero volentieri una bella donna anche se antipatica -o una simpatica bruttina- ma grazie a dio non arrivano alla fame terminale che descrivi tu.

Facciamo che ci troviamo a una via di mezzo? 
Magari i miei amici si sono tenuti qualche pensierino nascosto epr loro e invece tu frequenti una media maggiore di quella nazionale di peni superficiali?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> La media maschile è "basta che respiri" , quindi quando una donna crede di essere speciale per essersi scopata un uomo...bisogna ricordare che lei respirava.


Ah finalmente mi spiego un certo atteggiamento femminile eh?
Dopo che sei lì che le fai la festa come un bambino felice per quel momento che si è condiviso insieme lei ti guarda con una faccia come dire..." Ehi moccioso, non sarai anche tu uno di quelli che pensa, basta che respiri eh?".

no tranquilla...dai vien qua, dai le coccole...
Maledetta media maschile che mi rovina tutto quanto...

Daniele stai certo che quelle che vogliono certe cose da un'uomo, vanno solo dall'uomo che gliele sa dare..fidati!


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah finalmente mi spiego un certo atteggiamento femminile eh?
> Dopo che sei lì che le fai la festa come un bambino felice per quel momento che si è condiviso insieme lei ti guarda con una faccia come dire..." Ehi moccioso, non sarai anche tu uno di quelli che pensa, basta che respiri eh?".
> 
> !



HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!    :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> grande considerazione del tuo genere.....


COntessina buonasera...
Suvvia sia magnanima...
Io comunque "respiro" ancora...
Seppur a fatica...
Le confido che le sue ultime riflessioni mi hanno aperto nuove prospettive, che spero auree, e prolifere.
Ad Nos!


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Purtroppo ora come ora non ho equilibrio.... Faccio esattamente le cose che so che non dovrei fare.... E di conseguenza non penso a me stesso anzi so perfettamente che mi sto facendo del male.... MI sto buttando in situazioni che non porteranno a nulla se non a farmi star male.. ma non riesco a staccarmi da quella persona... penso che per lei sia la stessa cosa per i motivi che mille volte abbiamo detto....ma lei è in una situazione ben differente dalla mia! Io sono alle prese ancora con sentimenti d'amore....lei no!


 
1^ nessuno può dirsi mai realmente equilibrato. Siamo esseri umani, non padreterni
2^ Proprio perchè sei in queste condizioni lascia perdere le influenze peggiori. Daniele è una brava persona, probabilmente, ma ora è chiaramente e dichiaratamente malato, quindi evita come la peste certe fregnacce che già fanno del male a lui e non vi è motivo che ne facciano pure a te.


----------



## Donatello (5 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [...] Poi molte cose le ho capite leggendo i libri di Ares. [...] Mio caro quotidianamente mi imbatto con persone che hanno le loro buone ragioni per credere a idee false. [...] Stiamo assieme, perchè " ci conviene". [...]Io starei male, solo se non avessi ad ogni passo, una valida alternativa.


Ares: il Dio della guerra per i Greci.. Di certo i suoi consigli non saranno da premio Nobel per la pace... 
Sulle persone che hanno ragioni (più o meno buone) per credere a idee false, sfondi una porta aperta: son ateo razionalista, anticlericale e refrattario a ogni forma di superstizione e fede (religiosa, politica, calcistica etc.). Non cambio un grammo di conoscenza con una tonnellata di fede. Ho da sempre conflitti con le idee che come presupposto hanno la disconnessione tra volontà e razionalità. Anch'io, poi, amo avere "piani B" per non trovarmi impreparato ai mutamenti del destino. Però mi chiedo: in questa convenienza nello stare insieme, non sopravvive proprio nulla? Un minimo di affetto, stima, simpatia, sessualità? Condividere la vita implica affidarsi in una certa qual misura all'altro. Farlo solo come una forma atipica di sub-affitto lo trovo disumano...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Anceh io ho amici uomini. Magari meno di te, e magari mi dirai che non dicono certe cose a una donna
> Ma mi pregio di avere amici molto sinceri... e sono belle persone.
> Mi ricordo quante discussioni proprio sugli uomini che parlano di donne "pisellabili" e "materassabili".
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up:
Donna. COminci a piacermi.:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> 1^ nessuno può dirsi mai realmente equilibrato. Siamo esseri umani, non padreterni
> 2^ Proprio perchè sei in queste condizioni lascia perdere le influenze peggiori. Daniele è una brava persona, probabilmente, ma ora è chiaramente e dichiaratamente malato, quindi evita come la peste certe fregnacce che già fanno del male a lui e non vi è motivo che ne facciano pure a te.


Alce ma diciamocelo...in questi tempi moderni siamo infestati da Madri Superiore eh? Per fortuna rimane ancora qualche Monaca di Monza: sai che mi hanno eletto maestro delle novizie? Ho un nuovo lavoro: il tiaso!
Pensa che ora si è perfino scoperto che io ero il re di Atlantide...


----------



## Donatello (5 Ottobre 2010)

Pastissi ha detto:


> Purtroppo ora come ora non ho equilibrio.... Faccio esattamente le cose che so che non dovrei fare.... E di conseguenza non penso a me stesso anzi so perfettamente che mi sto facendo del male....


Nel febbraio 2009 mi trovai in una situazione per certi versi analoga alla tua, anche senza "terzi incomodi". Lei non se l'era sentita di continuare e di iniziare una convivenza. Però non voleva mollarmi, la furbina.. voleva tutto (compreso un figlio), rimandando la decisione all'infinito. Diventai anch'io irrazionale, instabile, poco equilibrato. La cosa mi spaventò molto e capii che dovevo tagliare la fune che mi legava a quell'ancora, perché mi stava tirando verso il fondo dei suoi gorghi psicotici. Le chiesi di non cercarmi più e di assumersi le responsabilità delle sue decisioni (o meglio: delle sue non-decisioni). Non la sento da un anno e mezzo. E spero di non avere mai più il fastidio di avere contatti con una cazzoncella che gioca con la vita degli altri come se fosse un eterno cartone animato...
Se accetti un consiglio senza pretese, taglia il cordone ombelicale che LEI vuole tenere fra voi e fa si che si trovi da sola davanti alle conseguenze dei suoi stessi comportamenti. Anche perché, finché non lo fai, non sarai libero di testa per aprirti alle nuove opportunità che la vita potrebbe avere in serbo per te... A me è andata così: liberarmi della zavorra mi ha permesso di volare ancora.


----------



## Donatello (5 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico mio, stai solo imparando, che è un errore madornale consacrarsi ad un'altro essere umano, che è debole e fallace quanto te.


Grande e al contempo semplice verità...


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> 1^ nessuno può dirsi mai realmente equilibrato. Siamo esseri umani, non padreterni
> 2^ Proprio perchè sei in queste condizioni lascia perdere le influenze peggiori. Daniele è una brava persona, probabilmente, ma ora è chiaramente e dichiaratamente malato, quindi evita come la peste certe fregnacce che già fanno del male a lui e non vi è motivo che ne facciano pure a te.


Eppure io non ho dato consigli malvagi, anzi direi più equilibrati e sensati del "riprenditi la tua dignità","vai avanti e non guardarti indietro" et cazzate varie.
Io sono molto concreto e per questo parlo concretamente a Pastissi, e gli ho consigliato di dare un aut aut alla ragazzuola, un aut aut vero e senza se e senza ma che portino ad una scelta non solo PER ORA, ma anche PER DOMANI, PER DOPODOMANI e così via.
Io so che lei sceglierà di non stare con lui, lo so già adesso, ma Pastissi deve sentirselo dire e non quelle fregnacce del tipo "sei il ragazzo giusto, ma adesso non è il momento" che le ragazze dicono pensando che sia più bello e a modo rispetto "non ti voglio più"
Gli dico quello che gli serve, gli dico quello che serve fare.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Eppure io non ho dato consigli malvagi, anzi direi più equilibrati e sensati del "riprenditi la tua dignità","vai avanti e non guardarti indietro" et cazzate varie.
> Io sono molto concreto e per questo parlo concretamente a Pastissi, e gli ho consigliato di dare un aut aut alla ragazzuola, un aut aut vero e senza se e senza ma che portino ad una scelta non solo PER ORA, ma anche PER DOMANI, PER DOPODOMANI e così via.
> Io so che lei sceglierà di non stare con lui, lo so già adesso, ma Pastissi deve sentirselo dire e non quelle fregnacce del tipo "sei il ragazzo giusto, ma adesso non è il momento" che le ragazze dicono pensando che sia più bello e a modo rispetto "non ti voglio più"
> Gli dico quello che gli serve, gli dico quello che serve fare.


Ecco bene! Appena posso ti approvo.
Conosco benissimo questa situazione.
E ho imparato a non badarci.
Mi piace che riesci a dire, le cose, a furia di legnate, con un certo garbo senza insultare le donne, e senza tirar fuori certe cose che non puoi conoscere. Bravo.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> Ares: il Dio della guerra per i Greci.. Di certo i suoi consigli non saranno da premio Nobel per la pace...
> Sulle persone che hanno ragioni (più o meno buone) per credere a idee false, sfondi una porta aperta: son ateo razionalista, anticlericale e refrattario a ogni forma di superstizione e fede (religiosa, politica, calcistica etc.). Non cambio un grammo di conoscenza con una tonnellata di fede. Ho da sempre conflitti con le idee che come presupposto hanno la disconnessione tra volontà e razionalità. Anch'io, poi, amo avere "piani B" per non trovarmi impreparato ai mutamenti del destino. *Però mi chiedo: in questa convenienza nello stare insieme, non sopravvive proprio nulla? Un minimo di affetto, stima, simpatia, sessualità? Condividere la vita implica affidarsi in una certa qual misura all'altro. Farlo solo come una forma atipica di sub-affitto lo trovo disumano..*.



Splendido spunto....


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> Ares: il Dio della guerra per i Greci.. Di certo i suoi consigli non saranno da premio Nobel per la pace...
> Sulle persone che hanno ragioni (più o meno buone) per credere a idee false, sfondi una porta aperta: son ateo razionalista, anticlericale e refrattario a ogni forma di superstizione e fede (religiosa, politica, calcistica etc.). Non cambio un grammo di conoscenza con una tonnellata di fede. Ho da sempre conflitti con le idee che come presupposto hanno la disconnessione tra volontà e razionalità. Anch'io, poi, amo avere "piani B" per non trovarmi impreparato ai mutamenti del destino. Però mi chiedo: in questa convenienza nello stare insieme, non sopravvive proprio nulla? Un minimo di affetto, stima, simpatia, sessualità? Condividere la vita implica affidarsi in una certa qual misura all'altro. Farlo solo come una forma atipica di sub-affitto lo trovo disumano...


http://www.traccefresche.info/monografie/aries.html
Non mi riferivo alla mitologia greca, ma per un'errore di battitura a Philipe Aries, i suoi libri sono davvero interessantissimi, anche per tanti fenomeni che qui si affrontano.
Sono molto lontano da te, perchè sono un metafisico, materialista sfegatato. La fede, apre una via immensa alla conoscenza, a quella conoscenza, che non si basa solo sui dati sensibili ed impirici, ma che si basa, sull'illuminazione, la folgorazione, la consapevolezza. C'è una forma di conoscenza che si chiama ispirazione. I tuoi conflitti sono alla base, credimi, non puoi avere alcuna certezza che il tuo modo di impattare il mondo sia in effetti razionale, dopo che Schopenhauer sventò peggio di Oscuro la cricca degli Hegeliani, si aprì una via senza ritorno, i cui effetti si possono ritrovare nella pletora di tutti il pensiero novecentesco. I piani b, o c, o d, o f...nulla possono contro quello che descrive weil, 
http://www.fiorigialli.it/dossier/view/6_i-sentieri-dell-essere/1224_simone-weil-e-la-sventura
Per esempio stai sicuro che con certe mazziate, non si sfugge.

Per me affidarsi all'altro non implica affatto condividere.
L'unica via perchè un rapporto funzioni è che i due partecipanti si sentano liberi ( e non costretti da qualsivoglia convenzione), a mettere in gioco quello che a loro piace.

Per esempio, io non do certo per scontato che mia moglie mi lavi i calzini perchè mi ami, perchè io mi sono affidato a lei, non vedo nessuna condivisione nel suo lavare il suo vestiario e il mio, dico solo: bontà sua se lo fa.

Affidarsi all'altro è pericolosissimo, aiuta gli scansafatiche.
Ma si dai evito di fare quella cosa, tanto la fa l'altro per me.
(IMHO) Non funziona affatto così.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> Nel febbraio 2009 mi trovai in una situazione per certi versi analoga alla tua, anche senza "terzi incomodi". Lei non se l'era sentita di continuare e di iniziare una convivenza. Però non voleva mollarmi, la furbina.. voleva tutto (compreso un figlio), rimandando la decisione all'infinito. Diventai anch'io irrazionale, instabile, poco equilibrato. La cosa mi spaventò molto e capii che dovevo tagliare la fune che mi legava a quell'ancora, perché mi stava tirando verso il fondo dei suoi gorghi psicotici. Le chiesi di non cercarmi più e di assumersi le responsabilità delle sue decisioni (o meglio: delle sue non-decisioni). Non la sento da un anno e mezzo. E spero di non avere mai più il fastidio di avere contatti con una cazzoncella che gioca con la vita degli altri come se fosse un eterno cartone animato...
> Se accetti un consiglio senza pretese, taglia il cordone ombelicale che LEI vuole tenere fra voi e fa si che si trovi da sola davanti alle conseguenze dei suoi stessi comportamenti. Anche perché, finché non lo fai, non sarai libero di testa per aprirti alle nuove opportunità che la vita potrebbe avere in serbo per te... A me è andata così: liberarmi della zavorra mi ha permesso di volare ancora.


Semplice, tu, non amavi quella persona.
Se la amavi, te lo posso giurare, scendevi fino in fondo ai gorghi psicotici, per vedere cosa c'era.
Ma ammetto, io sono un'uomo sfibrato dai sentimenti.
Sulle zavorre sono così.
Mi dico, forza, faccio le spalle grosse, ce la faccio a salire, nonostante queste zavorre.
Ho bisogno di loro.
Ogni tanto succedono i miracoli.
Quella che in un momento fu zavorra, come d'incanto si trasforma e diventa una bombola di elio e tira su.

Qui piuttosto è da disquisire quanto il nostro amico, si è creato una dipendenza affettiva dalla sua ragazza.
Sai com'è no per certuni?

Incontrano da giovani lei, " la ragazza". 
Amen ricerca finita.
Ho lei.
Lei ci sarà sempre e comunque.
E qui si fottono.
Entrambi, forse si fottono.

Cosa ha fatto lei in definitiva?
Parcheggio mio culetto con sto qua e intanto cresco.
Il rapporto si fa asfittico.
Mi ritrovo ad una certa età e non ho vissuto la pazza età dei flirts di una sera. E si inizia a giocare. Tutto lì.
Compensazioni affettive.

Caro amico mio, 
Chi è come me non ha dove posare il capo.
Cerca, si, trova, ma poi cerca ancora, e fatalità tutto quello che trova, gli serve.
Forse per questo motivo, io, non ho ancora trovato la compagna della mia vita. Ma solo persone acconcie alla bisogna, per specifici compiti e ruoli.
Tutte le volte che ho tentato di invertire i ruoli è successo il pandemonio.

Maddai Conte no?
Io sono la tua fatina buona, quando ti va di piangere sono qui, sai che io con qualcuna delle mie splendide favolette, ti tiro su il morale. Non vorrai mica per caso trasformarmi nel grande amore della tua vita eh? Ma ti rendo conto di quanto potrei soffrire se poi non ci riesco? Deludere te, è troppo rischioso.
Lo consideri un'affronto personale. 

Caro Amico mio,
Dopo che ho teorizzato la situazione che il sole ha i suoi pianeti, denunciando così una volta per tutte, il mio famigerato egocentrismo, mi sono per caso imbattuto, in chi mi ha fatto scoprire che esistono sistemi multipli, a più stelle che orbitano attorno a sè stesse. Sta cosa mi ha affascinato all'inverosimile.

Vuoi che la tizia sia la tua donna?
Vai là la prendi per i capelli e la riporti a casa.
Non ti va, la lasci andare.
Non concederle il tira e molla, però esaspera.

Io però una lancia la spezzo per lei, dai è confusa, non sa neppure lei più che cazzo vuole capisci? Sono donne eh? Mica macchine a controllo numerico eh?


----------



## Donatello (7 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice, tu, non amavi quella persona.
> Se la amavi, te lo posso giurare, scendevi fino in fondo ai gorghi psicotici, per vedere cosa c'era.


Per motivi di tempo, sarò lapidario: la folgorazione è la folgorazione. Può aprire la via alla conoscenza, ma non è la conoscenza. E' affasciante, intrigante. Vero. Ma l'universo si regge su leggi fisiche, le quali si palesano attraverso le strade della chimica e sono regolate da un ordine matematico. Il resto è piacevole conversazione.

Quanto alla mia ex: la amavo, eccome. Ma l'amore non può e non deve includere la disponibilità all'autodistruzione. Dopo due anni di lotta contro alcolismo, bulimia/anoressia, comportamenti bipolari al limite della schizofrenia, ho capito che non si può salvare chi non vuole essere salvato. Di "draghi" ne ho uccisi tanti, poi ho scoperto che era lei a partorirli. Al che ho deposto le armi, ho mandato l'indole da Lancillotto in vacanza e ho mandato a fare in... lei e tutti i suoi comportamenti insopportabili. 

E pensa che non mi lavava nemmeno i calzini...


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> Per motivi di tempo, sarò lapidario: la folgorazione è la folgorazione. Può aprire la via alla conoscenza, ma non è la conoscenza. E' affasciante, intrigante. Vero. Ma l'universo si regge su leggi fisiche, le quali si palesano attraverso le strade della chimica e sono regolate da un ordine matematico. Il resto è piacevole conversazione.
> 
> Quanto alla mia ex:* la amavo, eccome. Ma l'amore non può e non deve includere la disponibilità all'autodistruzione. Dopo due anni di lotta contro alcolismo, bulimia/anoressia, comportamenti bipolari al limite della schizofrenia, ho capito che non si può salvare chi non vuole essere salvato*. Di "draghi" ne ho uccisi tanti, poi ho scoperto che era lei a partorirli. Al che ho deposto le armi, ho mandato l'indole da Lancillotto in vacanza e ho mandato a fare in... lei e tutti i suoi comportamenti insopportabili.
> 
> E pensa che non mi lavava nemmeno i calzini...



:up:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> Per motivi di tempo, sarò lapidario: la folgorazione è la folgorazione. Può aprire la via alla conoscenza, ma non è la conoscenza. E' affasciante, intrigante. Vero. Ma l'universo si regge su leggi fisiche, le quali si palesano attraverso le strade della chimica e sono regolate da un ordine matematico. Il resto è piacevole conversazione.
> 
> Quanto alla mia ex: la amavo, eccome. Ma l'amore non può e non deve includere la disponibilità all'autodistruzione. Dopo due anni di lotta contro alcolismo, bulimia/anoressia, comportamenti bipolari al limite della schizofrenia, ho capito che non si può salvare chi non vuole essere salvato. Di "draghi" ne ho uccisi tanti, poi ho scoperto che era lei a partorirli. Al che ho deposto le armi, ho mandato l'indole da Lancillotto in vacanza e ho mandato a fare in... lei e tutti i suoi comportamenti insopportabili.
> 
> E pensa che non mi lavava nemmeno i calzini...


E senza di te lei che fine ha fatto?
Se mi guardo dentro, difronte ad una situazione come la tua, si l'avrei lasciata, ma prima avrebbe avuto la sorte di Ettore quella volta con Achille.
Poi poteva anche andare dove voleva.
Ma solo dopo la resa dei Conti.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E senza di te lei che fine ha fatto?
> Se mi guardo dentro, difronte ad una situazione come la tua, si l'avrei lasciata, ma prima avrebbe avuto la sorte di Ettore quella volta con Achille.
> Poi poteva anche andare dove voleva.
> Ma solo dopo la resa dei Conti.



Non ci credo.
Avresti tentato di aiutarla fino quasi a distruggere te stesso, e se tu fossi riuscito ad alontanarti l'avresti fatto col cuore spezzato, e tormentandoti per non essere riuscito ad aiutarla.


----------



## Donatello (7 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Non ci credo.Avresti tentato di aiutarla fino quasi a distruggere te stesso, e se tu fossi riuscito ad alontanarti l'avresti fatto col cuore spezzato, e tormentandoti per non essere riuscito ad aiutarla.


Come dice Quelo: ".. la seconda che hai detto.." ;o)


----------



## Donatello (7 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E senza di te lei che fine ha fatto?
> Se mi guardo dentro, difronte ad una situazione come la tua, si l'avrei lasciata, ma prima avrebbe avuto la sorte di Ettore quella volta con Achille.
> Poi poteva anche andare dove voleva. Ma solo dopo la resa dei Conti.


Dal capitolo a lei dedicato...

"Così, dopo l’ultima sua _performance_, capisco che è giunta l’ora di staccare il respiratore e di trascrivere l’ora del decesso: tanto lei non guarirà mai. Perciò mi arrendo, ma solo quando realizzo di aver combattuto mostri e draghi per oltre due anni inutilmente. Per quanti infatti ne potessi uccidere, di mostri, lei ne avrebbe sempre partoriti di nuovi e di più tremendi. E non si può salvare chi proprio non voglia essere salvato. In più, anche io sono davvero alla frutta: nel tempo sono divenuto incoerente, instabile, contraddittorio. Invece di essere lei a guarire, sono io che mi sto ammalando. E questa consapevolezza mi fa reagire, riguadagnando la via di fuga. E la salvezza. “_Lucignola_” ha così preferito restare nel Paese dei Balocchi, asinella in mezzo agli asinelli. In fondo, era come un file infetto nel computer: andava cancellata, punto.Non ho più sue notizie da oltre un anno, da quando le chiesi esplicitamente di non cercarmi più. Che il Cielo sia benevolo con quella povera anima contorta. E se proprio non vuole esserlo, che almeno faccia in modo di non farmelo sapere".  

Meglio di come lo scrissi allora, credo non potrei...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Non ci credo.
> Avresti tentato di aiutarla fino quasi a distruggere te stesso, e se tu fossi riuscito ad alontanarti l'avresti fatto col cuore spezzato, e tormentandoti per non essere riuscito ad aiutarla.


Ma figuriamoci...anche se il cuore si spezza, fidati, c'è sempre stato chi armato di ago e filo, ha detto, no problem pincy, qua te lo rammendiamo noi. Del resto se non fosse stato spezzato, non mi sarei mai goduto tanto a farmelo rammendare.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> Dal capitolo a lei dedicato...
> 
> "Così, dopo l’ultima sua _performance_, capisco che è giunta l’ora di staccare il respiratore e di trascrivere l’ora del decesso: tanto lei non guarirà mai. Perciò mi arrendo, ma solo quando realizzo di aver combattuto mostri e draghi per oltre due anni inutilmente. Per quanti infatti ne potessi uccidere, di mostri, lei ne avrebbe sempre partoriti di nuovi e di più tremendi. E non si può salvare chi proprio non voglia essere salvato. In più, anche io sono davvero alla frutta: nel tempo sono divenuto incoerente, instabile, contraddittorio. Invece di essere lei a guarire, sono io che mi sto ammalando. E questa consapevolezza mi fa reagire, riguadagnando la via di fuga. E la salvezza. “_Lucignola_” ha così preferito restare nel Paese dei Balocchi, asinella in mezzo agli asinelli. In fondo, era come un file infetto nel computer: andava cancellata, punto.Non ho più sue notizie da oltre un anno, da quando le chiesi esplicitamente di non cercarmi più. Che il Cielo sia benevolo con quella povera anima contorta. E se proprio non vuole esserlo, che almeno faccia in modo di non farmelo sapere".
> 
> Meglio di come lo scrissi allora, credo non potrei...


Un sonoro e plateale vai a fare in culo eh?
Forse la lucignola non credeva che saresti arrivato a tanto.
A riprenderti la libertà di non ruzzolare giù nei mari della tenerezza malata.


----------



## Sabina (7 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Non ci credo.
> Avresti tentato di aiutarla fino quasi a distruggere te stesso, e se tu fossi riuscito ad alontanarti l'avresti fatto col cuore spezzato, e tormentandoti per non essere riuscito ad aiutarla.


La storia di mio padre e mia madre... lei si che e' riuscita a distruggerlo, prima psicologicamente e poi anche fisicamente! Donatello hai fatto bene a lasciarla.... rischiavi solo di perdere te stesso in tutti i sensi e non sarebbe mai stato abbastanza per aiutare lei. E' una sensazione di impotenza cosi' grande che solo chi l'ha vissuta può capire.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> La storia di mio padre e mia madre... lei si che e' riuscita a distruggerlo, prima psicologicamente e poi anche fisicamente! Donatello hai fatto bene a lasciarla.... rischiavi solo di perdere te stesso in tutti i sensi e non sarebbe mai stato abbastanza per aiutare lei. E' una sensazione di impotenza cosi' grande che solo chi l'ha vissuta può capire.


Dio Santo!
Allora non ho mai sbagliato a darmi alla macchia, quando le acque si sono fatte troppo cattive.
Per me è come scendere in apnea, per tirarti su, un nanosecondo prima che mi scoppino i polmoni, torno su, almeno io mi salvo. Perire in due, non ha nessun senso.
In altre situazioni la via di fuga è stato per me così: "Senti mi giro dall'altra parte per un minuto, fuggi finchè sei in tempo, perchè se mi giro e sei ancora lì, ti distruggo."
E mi chiedo: ma c'era bisogno di arrivare fino a questi punti?
Ma sti meccanismi mi hanno sempre molto affascinato eh?


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dio Santo!
> Allora non ho mai sbagliato a darmi alla macchia, quando le acque si sono fatte troppo cattive.
> Per me è come scendere in apnea, per tirarti su, un nanosecondo prima che mi scoppino i polmoni, torno su, almeno io mi salvo. Perire in due, non ha nessun senso.
> In altre situazioni la via di fuga è stato per me così: "Senti mi giro dall'altra parte per un minuto, fuggi finchè sei in tempo, perchè se mi giro e sei ancora lì, ti distruggo."
> ...


A te ti salva il sano egoismo    .


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A te ti salva il sano egoismo    .


SI, penso proprio di si.
E credimi, quando io mi guardo allo specchio e mi dico, ok: tutto quello che io potevo donare a te l'ho donato, quello che potevo fare per te l'ho fatto. Mi dispiace dal profondo del mio cuore che non sia stato abbastanza, che non sia stato quello che magari ti serviva, che non sia stato abbastanza efficente ed efficacie. Mi sento la coscienza a posto.
Io almeno non ho mai lusingato nessuno, non ho mai chiesto tempo, pazienza, mai detto, chissà un giorno, vedrai che.
No, arrivo ad un punto e prendo e agisco.

Ma sono egoista, forse, perchè tutto quello che sono riuscito a fare nella mia vita, è frutto di sacrificio mio personale. Mai stato figlio di papà, mai avuto aiuti economici da chicchèssia...ecc..ecc..ecc...Di questo sono molto, ma molto orgoglioso.


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI, penso proprio di si.
> E credimi, quando io mi guardo allo specchio e mi dico, ok: tutto quello che io potevo donare a te l'ho donato, quello che potevo fare per te l'ho fatto. Mi dispiace dal profondo del mio cuore che non sia stato abbastanza, che non sia stato quello che magari ti serviva, che non sia stato abbastanza efficente ed efficacie. Mi sento la coscienza a posto.
> Io almeno non ho mai lusingato nessuno, non ho mai chiesto tempo, pazienza, mai detto, chissà un giorno, vedrai che.
> No, arrivo ad un punto e prendo e agisco.
> ...



:up:​


----------

